# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Kako doživljavate nedojilje?

## Ms. Mar

Vi, žene, majke, koje se uspjele dojiti i otkrile sve čari dojenja? Kako doživljavate nedojilje? Često, sve češće se srećem s komentarima koji kažu da su nedojilje sebične i lijene? Molim vas jedan osvrt (za koji se nadam da će to opovrgnuti). Ja sam uspjela u dojenju. Dojila sam pune tri godine, odnosno, točno toliko koliko je dijete htjelo. I danas (moje dijete ima sedam godina) sam sretna zbog toga. Ja sam imala sve informacije, ja sam imala svu podršku okoline, ja sam imala čak i pedijatra i poslije neuropedijatra koji je rekao 'bravo mama'. I žao mi je što druge mame nisu imale te uvjete. A osuđuju ih da su bile sebične.

----------


## rahela

ne doživljavam žene kao dojilje ili nedojilje

doživljavam ih kao meni simpatične ili ne i ovisno o kontekstu mog poznavanja njih, tako se i ponašam - prisnije ili manje prisno

boli me đon jel netko doji/ne doji, vozi mercedes ili ide biciklom, kupuje u Parizu ili second handu...

----------


## nanimira

nemam neko posebno mišljenje o nedojiljama, ponekad im i zavidim jer imam osjećaj da više spavaju  :Razz:  Ali,to je druga priča. 

Ne mislim da su sebične i lijene, ne mislim da su loše majke zbog toga niti bih ikad ženi tako nešto rekla. Dojenje je i odnos između majke i djeteta stoga ga i tako treba doživaljavati- samim time ako jednoj majci nije ugodno dojiti ili nije u stanju,mogućnosti ili jednostavno ne želi nema mjesta osudama nego podršci kako da uspostavi odnos s djetetom koje je hranjeno formulom.

----------


## Bubica

kad sam ja bila dijete jedna moja rođakinja je bila dugodojilica i svi su je zbog toga proglašavali lijenom

----------


## Mojca

Mislim da su neinformirane.  :Grin:

----------


## bubica27

Pomislim da su plave  :Grin:

----------


## Angie75

Uopće ne mogu generalizirati o nedojiljama niti mi se sviđa takvo uopćeno pitanje.
Ne poznajem ih kao kategoriju ljudi. Poznajem nekoliko žena iz bliže okoline koje nisu dojile, svaka iz nekog drugog razloga i nemam jedinstveno mišljenje o njima, nego o svakoj općenito, bilo ono dobro ili ne tako dobro.

----------


## spajalica

samo cu reci e svasta. 
dozivljavam ih isto kao i dojilice. sta vi idete cestom i gledate i procijenjujete evo ova je dojilja. ova ima super cice sigurno nije dojila.
i jos jednom cu si dopustiti e stvarno svasta.

----------


## Ginger

> ne doživljavam žene kao dojilje ili nedojilje
> 
> doživljavam ih kao meni simpatične ili ne i ovisno o kontekstu mog poznavanja njih, tako se i ponašam - prisnije ili manje prisno
> 
> boli me đon jel netko doji/ne doji, vozi mercedes ili ide biciklom, kupuje u Parizu ili second handu...


Iksam

----------


## sirius

Kako ih dozivljavam?
Pa ne dozivljavam ih.
ne razumijem zasto bi meni bilo vazano da li neka zena doji ili ne doji svoje dijete?

Kako dozivljavate zene koje su jedno dijete dojilie , a drugo nisu?
Kao podvojenu licnost?  :iskušenje:

----------


## Ginger

> Kako dozivljavate zene koje su jedno dijete dojilie , a drugo nisu?
> Kao podvojenu licnost?


 :Laughing:

----------


## Sarfila

Zašto takvo pitanje? Tko smo mi da nekog osuđujemo ili hvalimo ako doji ili ne? Isto tako se može postaviti pitanje, kako doživljavam dojilje koje doje do treće godine. Meni je to besmisleno. Ali to je samo moje mišljenje koje nikada ne izražavam, ali sad je tema pa ajd... Svoje prvo dijete sam dojila 1,5 mj i izdajala se do trećeg i više nije išlo... Imala sam dosta zeznut porod i u drugoj trudnoći sam bila zabrinuta ne zbog poroda nego da opet neću uspjeti dojiti. Dojila sam ga do 13 mj. Mislim da nije uredu majke doživljavati na taj način. One su prvenstveno majke, ne dojilje.

----------


## bella77

ja nemam pojma tko u mojoj okolini doji, a tko ne. U životu nisam takvo pitanje nikome postavila. A i trenutno nema baš žena u parkićima, pa da gledam koja će vaditi bočicu, a koja sisu.  :Grin: 

Po pitanju dojenja, mene smeta samo jedna vrsta žena, a to su one koje su prepune pogrešnih informacija i vole ih podijeliti. Kako često šetam vani s bebom, pa me svako toliko neka baba pita jel dojim i hoće sa mnom podijeliti svoje znanje.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubica27

> Kako dozivljavate zene koje su jedno dijete dojilie , a drugo nisu?
> Kao podvojenu licnost?


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Cool: 
tema me podsjetila na jednu formušicu koje već dugo nema..sl kao "što mislite kakve ćete vi biti svekrve.."

----------


## ina33

> Zašto takvo pitanje? Tko smo mi da nekog osuđujemo ili hvalimo ako doji ili ne? Isto tako se može postaviti pitanje, kako doživljavam dojilje koje doje do treće godine.


Pa je... ali žene se doživljavaju po raznim kriterijima (i vezano za majčinstvo), samo se ključ doživljaja mijenja ovisno o vremenskoj udaljenosti od poroda, poslije su neke druge stvari bitnije u doživljaju. Lijepo mojca zakamuflira... kao neinformirane  :Grin: . Ajde, ajde, nisu baš tajna ti doživljaji nedojilja... nothing can suprise me, bring it on, neće to bit ništa što već nisam pročitala (na ovom forumu - anđeoski smajlić). Iako, predviđam da će topic zamrijeti, tako da ništa od chick fighta na ovoj temi.

----------


## ina33

Al da pomognem Ms. Mar prije nego tema umre - kao komotne. Komocija je omiljena riječ za nabacivanje u fajtu Majka-Nemajka za neisknusne u majčinstvu/ove s malom djecom. Ove s više utakmica u nogama kažu bez podrške/neinformirane  :Smile: .

----------


## Ginger

ina33 ima svakakvih komentara i o dojiljama, kao i o ostalim aspektima majcinstva
al ono, zaboli me sto si netko misli...

a ovo sto si napisala komocija - to mislis kao komotnije je ne dojiti?
ne znam, meni se cini puno komotnije izbacit sisu po noci, nego ici raditi bocicu (za pocetak, trebala bih ustati iz kreveta...)
tak da se meni ne cini da je mamama koje ne doje nesto komotnije  :Unsure:

----------


## cvijeta73

od kad nisam u toj priči, uopće ih ne doživljavam.
ali, moram priznati, kad sam prije 8 godina došla na forum, nakon početnog forumiranja, a kako smo vidjeli na drugoj temi, u to doba je atmosfera na forumu bila nekako radikalnija vezano...pa uz sve teme. tako da sam ja svugdje primjećivala bočice i dude, ono kao da su "on the dark side".  :lool: 
ne žene, nego baš bočice i dude. svugdje. na televiziji, u kinu, na korzu, di god. svugdje. nekako mi bilo neugodno gledati u njih uopće  :Grin: 
no, taj dojam nije dugo trajao.
a sad...jedva bebe primijetim, nisam neki beba-fun uopće, a kamoli način njihova hranjenja  :Grin:

----------


## bubica27

Takvima djeca spavaju po noći pa se ni ne bude  :Cool: 
A komotnije su za otići negdje, kako ne..

----------


## Ginger

Bome, ove koje ja znam, bude se djeca i te kako...
A idu uglavnom ko i ja - s bebom  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> Takvima djeca spavaju po noći pa se ni ne bude


ovo uopće nije točno
ima dojene djece koja spavaju po noći
i nedojene koja ne spavaju
i obratno

da odgovorim na pitanje iz prvog posta: ne doživljavam nikako
ne razmišljam o tome niti mi je važno

----------


## sirius

> ina33 ima svakakvih komentara i o dojiljama, kao i o ostalim aspektima majcinstva
> al ono, zaboli me sto si netko misli...
> 
> a ovo sto si napisala komocija - to mislis kao komotnije je ne dojiti?
> ne znam, meni se cini puno komotnije izbacit sisu po noci, nego ici raditi bocicu (za pocetak, trebala bih ustati iz kreveta...)
> tak da se meni ne cini da je mamama koje ne doje nesto komotnije


MM je bio u "depresiji" jer drugo dijete nije dojeno. Dva argumenta za njegovo stanje su bila 600 kn manje u novcaniku mjesecno, i budenje po noci koje on osjeti na vlatitoj kozi. :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

sirius  :Laughing:

----------


## rahela

> ina33 ima svakakvih komentara i o dojiljama, kao i o ostalim aspektima majcinstva
> al ono, zaboli me sto si netko misli...
> 
> a ovo sto si napisala komocija - to mislis kao komotnije je ne dojiti?
> ne znam, meni se cini puno komotnije izbacit sisu po noci, nego ici raditi bocicu (za pocetak, trebala bih ustati iz kreveta...)
> tak da se meni ne cini da je mamama koje ne doje nesto komotnije


sad ja xam tebe

definitivno je *meni* komotnije dojiti, nego ne dojiti
lijena sam razmišljati o bočicama, pranju istih, kupovanju ad-a, nositi svaki put svu opremu kad idem igdje iz kuće
prvih 6 mjeseci sam ionako uglavnom non - stop s djetetom (iako sam se i šišala i farbala i bila na depilaciji... - sve prije djetetovog 4. mjeseca i nije mu trebala nikakva nadohrana dok me nije bilo)

----------


## olja

Bila je jednom i ona tema o savršeno sređenim majkama, sa dugim, nalakiranim noktima, vazda svježim pramenovima i perfektnom šminkom. Bilo je i tema o zaposlenim majkama. Bilo je svašta. I uvijek se moglo zaključiti po nečemu da smo, eto baš mi, koje se nismo pronašle u objektu forumske ekspertize, ipak malo više mame od njih. Moš' mislit što jesmo...

Sorry, ja ne vidim drugu svrhu ovakvog pitanja. Možebit' griješim.

----------


## Peterlin

> Vi, žene, majke, koje se uspjele dojiti i otkrile sve čari dojenja? Kako doživljavate nedojilje? Često, sve češće se srećem s komentarima koji kažu da su nedojilje sebične i lijene? Molim vas jedan osvrt (za koji se nadam da će to opovrgnuti). Ja sam uspjela u dojenju. Dojila sam pune tri godine, odnosno, točno toliko koliko je dijete htjelo. I danas (moje dijete ima sedam godina) sam sretna zbog toga. Ja sam imala sve informacije, ja sam imala svu podršku okoline, ja sam imala čak i pedijatra i poslije neuropedijatra koji je rekao 'bravo mama'. I žao mi je što druge mame nisu imale te uvjete. A osuđuju ih da su bile sebične.


Mislim da svatko ima svoje razloge i trudim se ne suditi previše o tome zašto netko doji ili ne doji i koliko dugo doji. Imala sam velikih problema sa starijim djetetom u samom početku - silom prilika bio je na kombinaciji ad i dojenja, skidali smo ga s toga kao s droge, ali smo uspjeli. A da nas je netko vidio u prvim danima - tko zna što bi pomislio (ako nije znao moje razloge).

----------


## Lili75

Ajde budimo realni dok smo u djiru trudnoća-porod-porodiljni primjećujemo te neke stvari kako reče *ina33*.
i ja sam pod dojmom i utjecajem (čak ovog foruma) kao *cvijeta* počela primjećivat bočice (dude ne jer mi je starije dijete imalo dudu- dvostruka mjerila :Grin: ), a sta's govorim kako je bilo, bilo jače od mene, totalno nerazborito al eto nije mi na ponos  :Grin: 

Tipa sjednemo nas 7 mama na kavu, od toga 6 doji a jedna priprema bočicu a ono nesvjesno svi obrate pažnju ili još gore nešto pametuju, bezvezno, stupidno al eto. Ovo je bilo onako iskreno najsikrenije od mene.

Poslije sam primjećivala bicikliće s pomoćnim kotačima,stariju djecu od 4 god. nadalje s dudom u ustima, držanje dječice za ruke (a ruke prema nebu im vuku) da ih se nauči hodati i sl. :Rolling Eyes: 

Mislim ne bi mi palo na pamet komentirati i postavljat blesava pitanja,al bo0me je bilo puno onih koji su pod normalno pitali majke: "Jel dojite?" a onda žena pokušava kroz opravdavajući odgovor odmah pojasnit i svoje razloge.

----------


## Lili75

ja sam previše štrepsa pa tako slušajući savjete s foruma sve primjećujem oko sebe...eto ti ga na, sad će forum ispast kriv a ne ja  :Smile: 

I da vrlo često ljudi znaju reći da su nedojilje komotne, drugi im mogu nahranit djecu danju i noću, mogu otići negdje same i na duže,....
Meni je puno praktičnije bilo dojit al stvarno sam to čula nebrojeno puta.

----------


## Ginger

Joj da, ta pitanja
Ja sam skoro svoju staru zatukla kad mi je frendicu pitala jel doji  :Nope: 
Mislim, otkud ti ideja da ikoga to pitas i sta te boli dupe?
Bome sam joj ocitala lekciju
Cura je inace dojila pa joj nije bio bed, al mislim, nebitno, ah...

----------


## tangerina

Slazem se sa Inom, tesko da ce netko otvoreno na ovoj temi reci dozivljavam ih ovako ili onako, nego kao nitko ne razmislja o tome, ali neki stavovi iscure slucajno kad se ne pazi
Priznajem da je meni cesto u glavi bio frowny face kad sam vidila da neke moje frendice ne doje, ali nadam se bar da sam bila dovoljno pristojna da im to ne pokazem, sad neverbalno tko zna sta je kad izaslo
Ista stvar i za davanje npr pudinga i cokolade malim bebama
Jedino mi je genijalno kako uspijete ne znat da li netko doji, ja za sve oko sebe znam, a majkemi nikog nisam pitala. Nedavno sam bila kod bakine susjede, njen necak, moj poznanik je nedavno dobio bebu, zena mi je rekla da je beba curica, pokazala sliku u mobitelu i ispricala da je mama dojila toliko i toliko i onda joj je nestalo mlika  :lool:  nisam ni napolitanku do kraja pojela. Doduse, jedna osoba iz moje obitelji bavi se profesionalno i temom dojenja, i ljudi to znaju, pa mozda zato posvuda izvjestaji

----------


## Ginger

Moram priznati da sam s prvim djetetom puno vise toga primjecivala
Al recimo, i sad mi se digne kosa na glavi kad vidim da dijete voze bez autosjedalice, ili guraju slatkise bebi od 6 mjeseci

----------


## mikka

ja primjecujem sve i svasta iz svoje okoline i podsjecam se cesto da nije na meni da donosim sudove o tudim zivotima i izborima  :Grin: 

nekad se unesem u analizu, pa se osvijestim, jedostavno mi se to cini neposteno. ne znas nista o necijem zivotu, zasto bi trebala imati nekakvo misljenje. tu ulaze i teme kao sto je abortus, brakovi/razvodi, plasticne operacije (evo zadnje uma thurman  :lool:  ) i sve tako..

----------


## KrisZg

Bio je jedan chick fight gdje se jedna forumasica  zgrazala nad susjedom koja nije dojila vec je davala bocicu da bi isla vjezbati itd...zapamtila sam jednu recenicu koju joj je jedna iskusnija uputila: dojenje nije najbolja stvar koju ces uciniti za svoje dijete kroz zivot. Kaj se lakoce tice...da se petljam ili da me briga jel tko doji ili ne, meni je isto kao da budem ljuta na zenu kojoj baka cuva djecu jer eto njoj je lakse. Mi smo kombinirano pa mi je mala vise na sisi nego sto bi bila nekoj koja samo doji a i jos se sa bocicama zahebavam...beat that  :kettlebell:  Ako bi imala misljenje o nedojilji...bilo bi to iz ciste zlobe  :Grin:

----------


## Diana72

Upravo tako. Slažem se sa Kris.
I ja isto znam neke koje ne doje zato jer su eto zaključile da to njima ne bi išlo i da one to ne mogu ni pod razno, pa su odmah u rodilištu počele sa bocom. I fućka mi se, to je njihovo dijete i one su za njega odgovorne, pa tko sam ja da im prigovaram zašto ne doje.
Velika sam protivnica i pušenja, pogotovo u trudnoći, ali što ja mogu napraviti da bi neka prestala pušiti dok je trudna ili dok na rukama drži dijete? Mogu joj reći da s time šteti djetetu i to je sve, a na njoj je da odluči.

----------


## Lili75

> ja primjecujem sve i svasta iz svoje okoline i podsjecam se cesto da nije na meni da donosim sudove o tudim zivotima i izborima 
> 
> nekad se unesem u analizu, pa se osvijestim, jedostavno mi se to cini neposteno. ne znas nista o necijem zivotu, zasto bi trebala imati nekakvo misljenje. tu ulaze i teme kao sto je abortus, brakovi/razvodi, plasticne operacije (evo *zadnje uma thurman * ) i sve tako..


ajme ovo moram prokomentirat, grozno mi izgleda, neko čudno zategnuto lice bez ijedne facijalne grimase...

nije mi ni prije bila lijepa al sad....kuku lele, sorry na OT.

----------


## Rivendell

Ne osuđujem, ali me nekako tuga uhvati kad vidim bočicu, bude mi nekako žao djeteta. Valjda je to u mojoj glavi. Znam koliko sam ja bila sretna dojeći, koliko je M. bio sretan i tih trenutaka kad bih došla s posla i kad bi se priljubio uz mene i sisao, sisao... Žao mi je što ne mogu doživjeti taj osjećaj.
Znam da imaju i oni svojih trenutaka bliskosti, ali eto, budem tužna svejedno...

----------


## Sirius Black

Meni je ovo isto kao pitanje: kako doživljavate žene koje nisu rodile?

Neke apsolutno ne žele djecu, neke žele ali ih ne mogu imati zbog zdravstvenih problema, neke idu na MPO, neke žele i zatrudne prirodno iz prvog pokušaja, neke ih rode 10-ak pa ne brinu o njima itd. 


Kaj se tiče komocije, iz iskustva mogu reći da je puno komotnije ne dojiti.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne osuđujem, ali me nekako tuga uhvati kad vidim bočicu, bude mi nekako žao djeteta. Valjda je to u mojoj glavi. Znam koliko sam ja bila sretna dojeći, koliko je M. bio sretan i tih trenutaka kad bih došla s posla i kad bi se priljubio uz mene i sisao, sisao... Žao mi je što ne mogu doživjeti taj osjećaj.
> Znam da imaju i oni svojih trenutaka bliskosti, ali eto, budem tužna svejedno...


A odakle znaš da i te majke nisu tužne ako zbog nekog razloga ne smiju dojiti?

----------


## ina33

Od svih tih dozivljaja ovaj malo gore 'pity thy neighbor's non-breast fed baby' mi je 'omiljen'. Znam... put u pakao poplocan je itd. I znam da taj osjecaj prodje cim zena sama izadje iz te faze. A kljuceva za bit tuzan zbog tudje djece napretek. I tako..
Samo postavljanje pitanja (meni) vise govori o (fazi) postavljacice alako se stalno nesto pita onda bogme i o karakteru

----------


## bella77

Ne kuzim bas kako je komotnije ne dojiti? 
Ako govorimo o tome da se dijete moze ostaviti bilo kome na cuvanje, pa ce taj dati bocicu, onda prvo moramo imati nekoga kome mozemo dijete ostaviti. Ako nemamo kome, otpade i friziranje i depiliranje, bez obzira na dojenje. 
Mozda neki drugi aspekt komocije?

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne kuzim bas kako je komotnije ne dojiti? 
> Ako govorimo o tome da se dijete moze ostaviti bilo kome na cuvanje, pa ce taj dati bocicu, onda prvo moramo imati nekoga kome mozemo dijete ostaviti. Ako nemamo kome, otpade i friziranje i depiliranje, bez obzira na dojenje. 
> Mozda neki drugi aspekt komocije?


Eh, draga, nedajbog nikome, ali da si bila na njezinom mjestu (gadno se razboljela), bome bi i tebi bilo komotnije ne dojiti. Ima negdje starih postova o tome.

----------


## sirius

Mene i moje nedojeno dijete ne treba niti sekunde zaliti zbog toga sto nije dojila.
Zaista.
Nije dojila zbog zdravstvenih okolnosti, ali bliskosti i blizine joj nikad nije falilo.
 I ja sam bila tuzna mozda dva dana kada sam shvatila da necu uspostaviti laktaciju, ali nakon toga vise mi nije bilo vazno. Preboljela sam to.
Odlucila sam uzivati u majcinstvu ( i bez dojenja) , bez opterecivanja detaljima.
Dojenje je ( ili nije) samo jedan aspekt majcinstva, samo jedno maleno ( ili malo vece ) razdoblje u ( nadamo se) jako dugom zivotu. Ono moze biti ( ili ne mora) dio naseg i djecjeg zivota. Ali nas ne odreduje kao osobe ili kao roditelje.

----------


## Mariachi2906

Komocija je isto jedna relativna stvar, npr. neke žene komocijom smatraju kad mogu ostaviti dijete baki i izići u dućan, frizeru i sl. a neke komocijom smatraju po noći tutnut cicu u usta i ne moraš se dizati. Lijepo je i jedno i drugo, kaj ne?  :Cool: 

Naime, ja sam i nedojilja i dojilja! Kako to?
Pa evo, prvo dijete nisam dojila. Duga priča kako i zašto. Između ostalog, tad to još nije bilo toliko moderno u rodilištima i nitko me nije uputio, a bliskih iskusnih dojilja nisam imala i nisam naučila dojiti. Drugo, ostao mi je komad posteljice i hormoni se nisu posložili... pa je mlijeka nešto došlo ali ne u dovoljnoj količini. Treće, onda kad sam trebala najintenzivnije dojiti da potaknem proizvodnju, moja mala je bila na fototerapiji a ja sam u sobi sama tulila i raspadala se u baby bluesu. Itd.
Da ne duljim, odrasla je na bočici. Jest prtljanje i sve, ali sam točno znala u koliko je sati koliko ml pojela i to mi je bilo orijentir i olakšavajuća okolnost. Dizanje po noći zbog flašice nije dugo trajalo jer je već s 3 mjeseca spavala do 5h ujutro.

Onda sam rodila drugu, a u trudnoći, nekim čudom sam nabasala na internetu na Rodu i progutala svu dostupnu teoriju o dojenju! Bila sam totalni freak! Išla sam svojoj tada sedamdesetogodišnjoj svekrvi objašnjavati zašto ona nije dojila mm-a i zašto joj nije došlo mlijeko  :Laughing:  I zarekla se ja da ću dojiti dokle god bude išlo... međutim, pljus, moja ljenčinica je spavala i spavala i tako je završila na Rebru s 15 dana na infuziji koja je trebala oprati žuticu... a ja nisam noću mogla ostati s njom! I opet AD, i opet pola pola doma, i tako sam ja nju uspjela zadržati na cici do 5 mjeseci, kad je gdična okrenula glavu od cice. Kasnije sam saznala i azšto - ostala sam trudna, mlijeko je promijenilo okus i nju više nije zanimalo.
Ali zato je treća bila cicoljupka, do 14 mjeseci, četvrta do 21 mjesec a peti još nateže, sad mu je 15 i pol mj. i taj ne bu skoro odustao.
Tako da, koliko sam se po noći dizala za pravljenje bočice, toliko sam se "naspavala" s ostalih četvero s cicom u njihovim čubama, i iskrivila kičmeni stup do početka artroze. 

Summa summarum, svaka mama se daje svom djetetu, dojila ili ne. I ono dizanje po bočicu je žrtva za dijete. I financijski je to izdatak. Pa dok naciljaš koje mu nabolje odgovara, od kojeg nema grčeve... 
Ista je stvar s dojenjem, kad ima grčeve pa vrtiš film što si jela... a kad izađeš nekud sa sisavcem, moraš dobro promisliti gdje i kako ćeš ga podojiti, da ne slušaš razna dobacivanja. 
Mama je mama, svaka radi za dijete ono što misli da je najbolje.

----------


## bubica27

Sve se može gledati s obje strane, ima i pluseva i minusa..
al meni je komotnije napraviti bočicu i tata, seka, xy joj može dat  jest, a ja ako trebam mogu s drugim djetetom rješavat zadaću npr.. (ne hvatajte se sad primjera pa govorit ja rješavam zadaću dok dojim..)
kad se navečer budi tata isto može ustatit i spremit jelo i dati..mama je u tom slučaju zamjenjiva.

----------


## Diana72

> Ne kuzim bas kako je komotnije ne dojiti? 
> Ako govorimo o tome da se dijete moze ostaviti bilo kome na cuvanje, pa ce taj dati bocicu, onda prvo moramo imati nekoga kome mozemo dijete ostaviti. Ako nemamo kome, otpade i friziranje i depiliranje, bez obzira na dojenje. 
> Mozda neki drugi aspekt komocije?


Možda to što po noći i muž od nedojilje može smućkati bočicu i nahraniti bebu?
Meni to jedino pada na pamet, za drugu komociju ne znam. Ja sam svoje dojila i meni je to bilo najkomotnije, bez obzira na noćno dežurstvo. Zato je mm mijenjao pelene, pa mogu reći da smo oboje bili angažirani oko bebe.

----------


## sirius

Nedojenje je meni bilo komotnije , ali nije bilo MM.
:D

----------


## bubica27

Eto, još malo i zaključit ćemo da su te žene sebične i lijene  :Grin: 
a muževi im vrijedni  :Laughing: 

Šala ante šala  :Cool:

----------


## ina33

Ne mogu uspoređivati što je komotnije jer nisam dojila i bed mi je "reklamirati" nedojenje - ali, meni nije bila teška muka to s bočicama, da se tako izrazim. Komotnije koristim kao pejorativan termin...,evo, čisto iskreno, ja "posebno" doživljavam žene koje se razbacuju terminom "komocije" (stila ona je "komotna" pa radi to i to, itd.). Evo.. to je moj ključ za moje doživljaje npr.  :Smile: . Dakle, ja razvrstavam ljude po tome koliko su brzo skloni zalijepit "komociju" (ili bilo koji drugi pridjev) na nečije čelo. I ti su mi, sasvim iskreno, na crnoj listi  :Grin: . Utoliko mi je ta Komocija korisna.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Ne kuzim bas kako je komotnije ne dojiti? 
> Ako govorimo o tome da se dijete moze ostaviti bilo kome na cuvanje, pa ce taj dati bocicu, onda prvo moramo imati nekoga kome mozemo dijete ostaviti. Ako nemamo kome, otpade i friziranje i depiliranje, bez obzira na dojenje. 
> Mozda neki drugi aspekt komocije?


Evo usporedbe...Prvo dijete: 6 mjeseci isključivo dojeno, poslije na zahtjev i sve u tom stilu.

Drugo dijete: 2 mjeseca isključivo dojeno, onda sam ja oboljela i vratila se iz bolnice kad je imala 9 mjeseci i naravno bila hranjena na bočicu. Išla je spavati oko 8 i budila se oko 2 ujutro. Budući da nije htjela ostati sama sa mnom u sobi i urlala je a meni je to bilo preteško, onda je muž bio s njom a ja sam išla pripremiti hranu. To je izgledalo tak da sam morala obuti visoke tenisice jer nisam mogla hodati bosa, uzeti hodalicu i korak po korak dovući se do kuhinje. Kad sam napravila mlijeko, zataknula sam bočicu u donji dio pidžame, ili sam stavila u majicu pa donji dio u usta. Kad je pojela, spavala je do jutra. 

Sve to skupa mi se činilo lakše nego kad sam dojila 3-4 put kroz noć, pa nisam mogla zaspati kraj djeteta, prebacivala ju u kinderbet itd. A i lakše je kad nisi doma pa znaš da se dijete najelo i da sad tri sata neće jesti, tj. ako plače da nije glad problem.

----------


## Rivendell

> A odakle znaš da i te majke nisu tužne ako zbog nekog razloga ne smiju dojiti?


Ja govorim o svojim osjecajima, a ne o tudjim niti ulazim i razloge zasto ne doje...

----------


## ina33

Iz mog iskustva, ljudi su ipak uglavnom dovoljno socijalno inteligentni pa ne pokazuju te svoje emocije.. nego žaluju u intimi svog doma, ili na forumu. Onaj ko ih pokaže... loše bi se kod mene proveo  :Smile: .

----------


## Deaedi

> Ne osuđujem, ali me nekako tuga uhvati kad vidim bočicu, bude mi nekako žao djeteta. Valjda je to u mojoj glavi. Znam koliko sam ja bila sretna dojeći, koliko je M. bio sretan i tih trenutaka kad bih došla s posla i kad bi se priljubio uz mene i sisao, sisao... Žao mi je što ne mogu doživjeti taj osjećaj.
> Znam da imaju i oni svojih trenutaka bliskosti, ali eto, budem tužna svejedno...



Vjeruj mi , ne mora ti biti žao...

Dapače, meni, kao majci koja nije dojila niti jedno dijete, u ovakvoj situaciji koju opisuješ, kada bi došla doma s posla, i oni su bili sretni, i mazili me, priljubili se uz mene...i to bez da su od mene dobili hranu...

Veselili su se meni, a ne mojoj sisi...zato, ne moraš biti tužna, imamo i mi jednakovrijednih trenutaka koji ne uključuju ljubav i hranu.

----------


## Ginger

Meni nije zao, zapravo me bas briga 
Zao mi je zlostavljane djece

Dojila sam/dojim, i maze se oni jednako i kad prestanu dojiti

----------


## ina33

Amen to that  :Smile: !

----------


## Ginger

U biti, zao mi je kad mame zele dojiti, al nemaju podrsku okoline
I ta ih okolina dotuce cim se javi prvi najmanji problem s dojenjem

----------


## Ninunanu

Nemam pretjerano mišljenje, zapravo neka doje ili ne doje svejedno . Al me nervira neinformiranost, barem u današnje vrijeme imaš gdje za čitati i tražiti odgovore,

----------


## rahela

> Ne mogu uspoređivati što je komotnije jer nisam dojila i bed mi je "reklamirati" nedojenje - ali, meni nije bila teška muka to s bočicama, da se tako izrazim. Komotnije koristim kao pejorativan termin...,evo, čisto iskreno, ja "posebno" doživljavam žene koje se razbacuju terminom "komocije" (stila ona je "komotna" pa radi to i to, itd.). Evo.. to je moj ključ za moje doživljaje npr. . Dakle, ja razvrstavam ljude po tome koliko su brzo skloni zalijepit "komociju" (ili bilo koji drugi pridjev) na nečije čelo. I ti su mi, sasvim iskreno, na crnoj listi . Utoliko mi je ta Komocija korisna.


potpuno se slažem

zato kad sam pisala o komociji sam i boldala riječ _meni

_i da, kako ljudi komotno drugima vole lijepiti "komociju" gdje njih svrbi, tako meni ide na živac još jedna riječ - žrtva i žrtvovanje
koju, naravno, isto tako svatko od nas doživljava skroz osobno i tako ju definira, ali, kad je kontekstu sa djecom, meni zvuči grozno

tipa "žrtvovala sam svoje spavanje u ime dojenja djeteta po noći"
teoretski jest tako, ali mi to "žrtvovanje" ima ružnu notu
činjenica jest da ne spavam, nego se budim xy puta po noći, čim mu ispadne cica iz usta, ali ja to ne doživljavam kao svojom žrtvom, iako nisam nimalo sretna radi tog buđenja

opet disklejmam da je to moj doživljaj riječi žrtva

i sorry na ot

----------


## Rivendell

> Vjeruj mi , ne mora ti biti žao...
> 
> Dapače, meni, kao majci koja nije dojila niti jedno dijete, u ovakvoj situaciji koju opisuješ, kada bi došla doma s posla, i oni su bili sretni, i mazili me, priljubili se uz mene...i to bez da su od mene dobili hranu...
> 
> Veselili su se meni, a ne mojoj sisi...zato, ne moraš biti tužna, imamo i mi jednakovrijednih trenutaka koji ne uključuju ljubav i hranu.


U to ne sumnjam!

----------


## Diana72

> U biti, zao mi je kad mame zele dojiti, al nemaju podrsku okoline
> I ta ih okolina dotuce cim se javi prvi najmanji problem s dojenjem


Meni to odustajanje od dojenja zbog ne podrške od uže i šire okoline i nije neki razlog, jer sam i sama bila u takvoj situaciji. Muž je navaljivao na mene da kupim AD jer je kao beba gladna, pedica govorila o nekom mjerenju obroka, nitko nije rekao, budi uporna i nastavi, uspjet ćeš, ali ja ih nisam slušala,AD koje je muž kupio, bacila sam u smeće i nastavila sa dojenjem unatoč bolovima, ragadama i ostalim "divotama". Na kraju sam uspjela,a svi su se čudili kako. Pedijatrica je čak govorila o meni kao o čudu prirode jer dojim. Ne znam što je tu čudno, meni je dojenje normalno. I sad dojim drugo dijete, ima 21 mjesec i namjeravam ga dojiti dok sam ne odustane .
Samo još da nadodam, tada nisam imala komp. ni internet niti sam uopće znala da postoji SOS telefon ili nešto slično.

----------


## Ginger

E, Diana, nisu svi kao ti
Vecina se osjeca nesigurno pa kad im to jos trljaju na nos, posustanu
Ni ja se nisam dala s prvom, al ja sam tvrdoglava mazga

A da se danas informacije mogu naci lakse nego ikad - mogu

----------


## KrisZg

Dojeno dijete ili ne...ja ne vidim nikakvu komociju od rodenja pa do barem godine dana  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Eh. Jes to je isto jedna od tih rijeci. Moja zrtva kroz mpo da dobijem dijete ono? To je bila moja zelja.

----------


## ina33

Eh. Jes to je isto jedna od tih rijeci. Moja zrtva kroz mpo da dobijem dijete ono? To je bila moja zelja.

----------


## bella77

Komociju uopce ne dozivljavam kao nuzno negativan pojam. Ako netko ne doji iz komocije, interpretiram da joj je tako lakse. I to je to.
 Ja iz komocije djetetu dajem dudu. Eto tako mi je lakse i nista vise. Nema tu nikakvog negativnog predznaka.

----------


## Tashunica

ja sam i dojila i ne dojila i osobno mi je dojenje bilo komotnije.

a prvo dijete, nedojeno, teški nespavač,
ta nije spavala ni danju ni noću i tako do puberteta,
od onda nadoknađuje propušteno.

----------


## Beti3

Ovo je tema o kojoj imam mišljenje i drago mi je da ga mogu napisati, jer, u stvarnom svijetu, nikome nikada ne bih rekla svoje mišljenje.

Za mene, dojenje je toliko prirodno i normalno da mi je svako nedojenje čudno. Mislim da imam pravo na takvo mišljenje. Svi problemi ( osim teških zdravstvenih) uopće ne bi trebali biti problemi, jer je priroda napravila dojenje savršenim, a samo ga mame same zakompliciraju. Nemojte vikati na mene zbog ovih riječi  :Smile: 

U zadnje vrijeme sam u u doticaju sa mnogim mladim mamama u obitelji i susjedstvu, i razlozi za njihov prestanak dojenja u prvim danima ili tjednima su, po mom mišljenju, bezvezni. Uz malo truda mogle su prijeći preko teškoća. Ali, nisu. Nisu htjele ili mogle, nisam pitala, ne zanima me.

 Tijelo je njihovo i beba je njihova i svaka mama ima sva prava da doji ili ne doji. To što ja mislim, njih uopće ne treba doticati, i ne dotiče, jer ne znaju. A da su me pitale, rekla bih par tips and tricks. No, nisu. I ne trebaju.

Majčina ljubav nema nikakve veze sa dojenjem, ona je tu, bez obzira na način hranjenja.

----------


## čokolada

Ovo da je dojenje ide uvijek prirodno, ali ga mame zakompliciraju vrlo je površna tvrdnja, da ne kažem nešto drugo (kaže jedna dugodojilica koja je imala svu edukaciju, sizifovsku upornost, totalnu podršku savjetnica i 4 mjeseca stalnih zastoja i mastitisa).

----------


## Sirius Black

> dojenje je toliko prirodno i normalno da mi je svako nedojenje čudno.


Začeće je isto normalno i prirodno, i prirodni porodi bez medicinskih intervencija, pa ne uspije uvijek kad to želimo

----------


## Apsu

U principu nemam nikakvo mišljenje o mamama koje ne doje, ali imam mišljenje o ponekim razlozima nedojenja.
Recimo, žao mi je kad neka mama želi dojiti, a nema podršku okoline i samouvjerenost. Tu onda žalim situaciju, ne krivim mamu, šteta, možda drugi put uspije  :Smile: 

S druge strane, ima žena kojima se jednostavno neda informirati se i naučiti činjenice. Recimo, neki dan sam vodila razgovor sa ženom koja mi kaže " mlijeko mi je bilo voda!". Ja joj kažem "ali, mlijeko ne može biti voda.", na što će ona meni " može, može, pedijatar mi je to isto rekao,ja sam vidjela, mlijeko je bilo voda".
I šta da ja njoj kažem dok me tako uvjereno gleda u oči i govori nešto što sam ja otišla na internet i pročitala da nije moguće?

Još jedan primjer koji me zaboli je žena koju znam i koja je od prvog dana u bolnici dala bočicu jer ne žel dojiti, a razlog je da joj se ne objese sise ( do tad sam mislila da takve ne postoje i da članci pretjeruju) , i neda joj se. E, protiv toga imam nešto, iako se ne miješam. Ne miješam se (više)  ni kad ta ista vozi bebu od 3 mjeseca u krilu na prednjem sicu. Ali, da mogu reći da mi ne smeta, ne mogu, jer mi smeta, baš me trnci užasa prođu.

Dakle, smeta mi samo namjerna neimfomiranost i ovaj drugi primjer koji ne mogu shvatiti.

----------


## flopica

ja ne razumijem pitanje...
kako bi ih doživljavala?
ne znam što bih imala misliti o nekome na temelju podatka da ne doji dijete?

----------


## pikula

moje misljenje je takvo da ga ni ovdje ne mogu napisati hahaha
šalu na stranu, ja sam bila glupa, mlada i nevjerojatno neinformirana i spasio me Rodin telefon, ali i to što mi je mama koja nikad nije dojila bacila adaptirano u smeće.
Tako da s jedne strane treba ti podrska, ali (iz osobnog iskustva) i nogom u guzicu je korak naprijed.

----------


## Tashunica

> Al me nervira neinformiranost, barem u današnje vrijeme imaš gdje za čitati i tražiti odgovore,


da imaš, ali isto tako imaš hrpu žena koje ne traže odgovore,
recimo dovoljno im je što pedijatar kaže i toga se drže.
što te to ima nervirati?!
neka radi svatko kako misli da mu je najbolje.

----------


## casa

One koje nisu u bližemkontaktu samnom ne doživljavam. One koje jesu, doživljavam svakojako. Iskreno, strašno me živciraju one koje su pokušale i odustale u prvih deset dana jer su, čudnog li čuda, imale rane na bradavicama o kojima i nakon par godina toliko dramatično pričaju uvjerene da je dojenje samo njih bolilo. Ono, stila, ma nisi ti imala takve rane, ma meni je krv curila. Ne, meni je med curio umjesto krvi uz mlijeko. I ne outam se ja sad na forumu, ja to u razgovoru otvoreno kažem i njima. Jednako tako me živciraju i one, koje su dojile, usprkos problemima, i uvjerene su da su bar omanji mauzolej time zaslužile.
Najdraže su mi, ipak, one pametne, duhovite i vedre.... dojile ili ne, radile ili ne, davale dudu ili ne, imale štikle ili ne.

----------


## Peony

Dosta rijetko pišem, jer dosta rijetko spavam  :Grin: , ali želim dati svoj obol ovoj temi.
Naravno da nikoga ne procjenjujem na temelju samo jedne odrednice kao što je dojenje (što je zapravo jedna gotovo banalna stvar u procjeni nečije osobnosti), ali mislim da bit pitanja ni nije u nečijoj osobnosti, simpatičnosti, životnim navikama, komociji ili u drugim načinima bliskosti s djetetom. Mislim da je bit pitanja onaj intimni doživljaj dojenja, koji postavljačici očito predstavlja neiscrpni izvor zadovoljstva, sreće, mira, blaženstva, čiste ljubavi, i koja se pita kako to netko sad isto ima bebu, a ne doji, kako funkcioniraju nedojilje, ne ulazeći sad detaljno u njihove razloge. 
S te pozicije, moram potpisati Rivendell i Beti. Meni dojenje predstavlja takav odnos sa djetetom koji ne može nadomjestiti ništa, ali ama baš ništa drugo. To nije samo pitanje hrane, bočice, meni je trenutak kada mi se ona privije na grudi, počne cicati i onako se smiri, opusti, a ja ju gledam onako malenu, usnulu u svom naručju, jednostavno nenadmašan. Ništa se ne može usporediti s tim jer ja svoju curicu nikada nisam vidjela tako savršeno zadovoljnu kao kad je na cici. I da, stoput sam si postavila pitanje kako funkcioniraju bebe (i mame) koje ne doje. Želim naglasiti da nemam nimalo negativni stav spram mama koje ne doje, jer svatko ima svoje razloge i nije na meni da ih propitujem (poštujem i ''ne da mi se'' razlog, meni jako draga i bliska osoba nije dojila upravo iz tog razloga), ali mi ih je jednostavno pomalo žao. Zato jer propuštaju fantastično iskustvo koje samo majke mogu iskusiti. I jednako fantastično iskustvo propuštaju i njihova djeca.
Možda je moj post malo prenabrijan, možda sam ''fulala ceo fudbal'', ali ja tako osjećam.

----------


## Tashunica

> I da, stoput sam si postavila pitanje kako funkcioniraju bebe (i mame) koje ne doje.


zapravo nikako.
mrzimo se od prvog dana.
ni sva ljubav ovog svijeta ne može nadomjestiti jednu sisu.

----------


## sirius

> zapravo nikako.
> mrzimo se od prvog dana.
> ni sva ljubav ovog svijeta ne može nadomjestiti jednu sisu.


Zamisli kako je tek onima koje su dojile prvo, a drugo nisu.
te moraju mrzit same sebe.  :Grin:

----------


## casa

Tashunica, svi mi dođemo do te mržnje u pubertetu, dojili ih i 5 godina. A onda je meni žao mama, a ne djece.

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja sam s troje djece probala sve kobinacije;
prvo nije dojeno (iz nekog neznam ni sam razloga),  s drugim sam se izdajala godinu dana (zbog srčane mane), treće dojila.... 

U koju grupu spadam  :Smile: 

Sa svo troje imam jednak odnos, isto tako i oni samnom  :Wink: 
nema razlike....

----------


## Tashunica

> Tashunica, svi mi dođemo do te mržnje u pubertetu, dojili ih i 5 godina. A onda je meni žao mama, a ne djece.


htjedoh nešto napisati baš o ovome, ali sam odustala,
a sad kad si spomenula...
eto ja imam dijete koje je punoljetno,
nikada ni u jednom trenutku nije došlo do toga, nikada.
nikada me se nije sramila, nikada nije bježala od mene.
nije dojena, možda je do toga  :Grin: 

za ovog mlađeg ne garantiram, a on je koliko-toliko dojen.
statistika ne bi dobro prošla na mom slučaju.

sirius  :Taps:

----------


## casa

Ja se šalila...
I ozbiljno ti ne vjerujem, da tvoja nikad u pubertetu nije pomislila, Bože, pravit ću se da nisam s njom, misleći na tebe.

----------


## Tashunica

> Ja se šalila...
> I ozbiljno ti ne vjerujem, da tvoja nikad u pubertetu nije pomislila, Bože, pravit ću se da nisam s njom, misleći na tebe.


casa ne moraš vjerovati,
dovoljno je da ja znam.
ona je malo drugačije dijete.
sto puta sam rekla da mi je nisu pokazali čim se rodila, kladila bih se da su mi krivo dijete dali  :Grin: 
ali ne sekiram se da će me i ovo drugo dočekati, imam ja još jedno dijete.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

O ja cu se autat, kad sam rodila prvo i otkrila dojenje, mislila sam da sam otkrila bitak kao takav. I moja intimna razmisljanja su bila na tragu ovih o uzvisenosti odnosa majka-dijete-sisa. Iako sam vec 5 godina u komadu doilja ta opcinjenost, a pogotovo razmisljanja o nedojenju su me prosla. Osim zrelosti i odrastanja  :Grin: , tome su pomogle i situacije u kojima meni jako bliske osobe odustaju od dojenja. Ono kad sjedis s frendicom, drzis je za sisu, gledas, pipas, cijedis u salicu, namjestas bebu koju ste 5 puta vagale ne bi li shvatile je li nesto pojela ili ne, kad glumis savjetnicu, zoves sos 5 puta, a frendica ti sa suzama u ocima kaze:"ne mogu, ne mogu, ja to ne mogu". Onda te vise briga za sve anonimne neinformirane, komotne, neuoporne i bez podrske, pa ne gledam vise tako.

Od svih zgrazanja ostalo mi je jos samo na hodalice, ne znam zasto, tu se ne mogu cijepiti  :Cool: . Mogu proci kul pored mlacenja trogodisnjaka u parku, djeteta u autu bez sjedalice, al kad mi se neko hvali kak je dijete brzo i spretno u hodalici dode mi da vicem  :Wink: .

----------


## vissnja

> Meni dojenje predstavlja takav odnos sa djetetom koji ne može nadomjestiti ništa, ali ama baš ništa drugo. To nije samo pitanje hrane, bočice, meni je trenutak kada mi se ona privije na grudi, počne cicati i onako se smiri, opusti, a ja ju gledam onako malenu, usnulu u svom naručju, jednostavno nenadmašan. Ništa se ne može usporediti s tim jer ja svoju curicu nikada nisam vidjela tako savršeno zadovoljnu kao kad je na cici. I da, stoput sam si postavila pitanje kako funkcioniraju bebe (i mame) koje ne doje.


Dojila sam 51 mesec (to zvuči bolje nego 4 godine i nešto sitno  :Grin:  ) ali eto nisam iskusila taj osećaj blaženstva. 
Dojila sam jer je maloj to trebalo, ja sam mogla _komotno_  :Grin:  i bez toga. 

Inače dok sam dojila o mamama koje ne doje sam mislila: blago njima, ne moraju da se pate kao ja. Ali nije to samo do dojenja, kako reče KrisiZg gore prva godina (ja bih rekla prve dve) je paklena dojila, ne dojila.

Od kad sam prestala da dojim ne razmišljam o tome uopšte. Prijateljice dve najbliže su mi podeljene: jedna nije dojila (uz sve savete i podršku koju sam joj pružila, nije uspela), a druga je dojila i to dugo (a nikad me za savet nije pitala). Pa i iz toga zaključujem da je bolje da se u tuđa (ne)dojenja ne mešam.

----------


## ina33

> moje misljenje je takvo da ga ni ovdje ne mogu napisati hahaha.


 :Laughing:  That's my girl  :Smile: !!! 

I BB mi je napisala fora "bitak" post. A argument "prirodno" me nervira po više ključeva (oni poznati, standardni) - začeće, homo/hetero/ zdravlje-nezdravlje... a dojenje bidno onda samo je opet s krive strane tu.

----------


## Tashunica

> Od svih zgrazanja ostalo mi je jos samo na hodalice, ne znam zasto, tu se ne mogu cijepiti . Mogu proci kul pored mlacenja trogodisnjaka u parku, djeteta u autu bez sjedalice, al kad mi se neko hvali kak je dijete brzo i spretno u hodalici dode mi da vicem .


ne zgražam se više na ništa,
briga me jel doje, ne doje, rađaju u kukuruzištu, sade posteljice,
imaju autosjedalicu ili hodalicu, ne želim se zamarati oko odgoja drugih ljudi.
radim ono što mislim da je najbolje za moju obitelj
i duboko vjerujem da svi idu u tom smjeru.

----------


## Optimisticna

Ni ja se više ničemu ne čudim. Čak ni jednoj poznanici koja mi je rekla da više ne doji jer nije mogla redovito (kao radi njenog dojenja je trpila cijela familija:   "3 muška u kući plus beba" ), bolje da skroz prekine a ne daje bebi to svoje "staro" mlijeko. Jednostavno sam odšutila. Možda bih ja ispala glupa u njenim očima da sam išla komentirati.

----------


## casa

Zgražam se samo još na : Ispričaj se curici, ispričaj se.... u parku. To je valjda jedina situacija gdje bih najrađe došla i rekla što mislim. Kad čuvam tuđu djecu, unaprijed kažem što se kod mene može i ne može dobit, tako da sam jednoj mami, lijepo objasnila da hodalica u moju kuću ući neće. Bila je zbunjena, vadila ju iz auta, a ja : ne može i gotovo. Ajde idi i ne brini, snaći ćemo se i bez tog čuda.

----------


## KrisZg

Imam poznanicu koja doji vec 4 godinu i bebu od 5mj, dzabe joj dojenje kada je glupa ko stup i stavlja malu u hodalicu i hvali se kako dijete sjedi a beba ne moze nista primiti u ruku dok je u sjedecem. Njoj je dojenje islo kao od sale ali pamet se nije pomakla sa mjesta, niti ce to dvoje djece spasiti njeno dojenje jer je evidentno da i starija i mlada kasne u razvoju radi njene gluposti.

----------


## buble

moje mišljenje je da dojenje nije najbitnija stvar u roditeljstvu!! 
osobno dojim malo više od godinu dana i nastav... ali ne mislim da je to važno za povezanost majka-dijete

imam u blizini jednu situaciju da je majka dojila sina više od godinu dana a 20 godina poslije nije znala ništa o njemu i njegovu životu a živjeli su skupa i jeli za istim stolom itd...
i druga situacija mene je moja majka dojila jedva dva mjeseca a povezane smo koilko majka i kčer to mogu biti

----------


## Lili75

> casa ne moraš vjerovati,
> dovoljno je da ja znam.
> ona je malo drugačije dijete.
> sto puta sam rekla da mi je nisu pokazali čim se rodila, kladila bih se da su mi krivo dijete dali 
> ali ne sekiram se da će me i ovo drugo dočekati, imam ja još jedno dijete.


ja ti vjerujem Tashunice, bial sam isto dijete kao tvoja kćer. Niakd al baš nikad se nisam sramila ili odmicala od staraca ili išta slično. I dan danas sam jako ponosna na njih, mislim da su dobar posao odardili, viđe me  :Smile:

----------


## Diana72

> One koje nisu u bližemkontaktu samnom ne doživljavam. One koje jesu, doživljavam svakojako. Iskreno, strašno me živciraju one koje su pokušale i odustale u prvih deset dana jer su, čudnog li čuda, imale rane na bradavicama o kojima i nakon par godina toliko dramatično pričaju uvjerene da je dojenje samo njih bolilo. Ono, stila, ma nisi ti imala takve rane, ma meni je krv curila. Ne, meni je med curio umjesto krvi uz mlijeko. I ne outam se ja sad na forumu, ja to u razgovoru otvoreno kažem i njima. Jednako tako me živciraju i one, koje su dojile, usprkos problemima, i uvjerene su da su bar omanji mauzolej time zaslužile.
> Najdraže su mi, ipak, one pametne, duhovite i vedre.... dojile ili ne, radile ili ne, davale dudu ili ne, imale štikle ili ne.


Evo, ja sam dojila usprkos problemima, ali ne mislim da mi  zato treba napraviti novi Taj Mahal, :Razz:  pa čak ni omanju kapelicu. Jednostavno, nisam razmišljala o ničem drugom nego da mojoj bebi to treba i da je meni tako lakše i jeftinije nego kupovati razne AD. I srećom, uspjela sam. :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Apsu

Ja mislim da je dojenje povezujuce, ali dok je beba mala. 

To gledanje u oči dok doji i drzi ciku s ručicom, to okretanje očiju kad ju stavi u usta, to umirujuće iskustvo kad je na njoj.
Nama se luči serotonin tokom dojenja, i ja sam se definitivno jako povezala kroz dojenje. Kad sam u gradu fali mi dijete da bude na sisi i da ju draga jer ju voli. Predivno mi je kad dodem doma a on leti na mene jer sam dosla sa sisom  :Grin:  
Toliko sam povezana i vezana uz njega na sisi da me boli kad razmisljam o prestanku.

Kasnije u zivotu povezanost ode svojim putem, neovisno o dojenju.
Ja nisam dojena pa sam povezana s mamom, buraz je dojen pa nije.

----------


## KrisZg

> Ja mislim da je dojenje povezujuce, ali dok je beba mala. 
> 
> To gledanje u oči dok doji i drzi ciku s ručicom, to okretanje očiju kad ju stavi u usta, to umirujuće iskustvo kad je na njoj.
> Nama se luči serotonin tokom dojenja, i ja sam se definitivno jako povezala kroz dojenje. Kad sam u gradu fali mi dijete da bude na sisi i da ju draga jer ju voli. Predivno mi je kad dodem doma a on leti na mene jer sam dosla sa sisom  
> Toliko sam povezana i vezana uz njega na sisi da me boli kad razmisljam o prestanku.
> 
> Kasnije u zivotu povezanost ode svojim putem, neovisno o dojenju.
> Ja nisam dojena pa sam povezana s mamom, buraz je dojen pa nije.


A kako bi ti drugacije dosla kuci, bez sise?  :Laughing:

----------


## sirius

> Ja mislim da je dojenje povezujuce, ali dok je beba mala. 
> 
> To gledanje u oči dok doji i drzi ciku s ručicom, to okretanje očiju kad ju stavi u usta, to umirujuće iskustvo kad je na njoj.
> Nama se luči serotonin tokom dojenja, i ja sam se definitivno jako povezala kroz dojenje. Kad sam u gradu fali mi dijete da bude na sisi i da ju draga jer ju voli. Predivno mi je kad dodem doma a on leti na mene jer sam dosla sa sisom  
> Toliko sam povezana i vezana uz njega na sisi da me boli kad razmisljam o prestanku.
> 
> Kasnije u zivotu povezanost ode svojim putem, neovisno o dojenju.
> Ja nisam dojena pa sam povezana s mamom, buraz je dojen pa nije.


Mislim , potpuno ti je jasno da je ta povezanost prava kemija? Zena koja doji jest ( u dobroj mjeri) rob hormona . Jasno da je priroda to vrlo zgodno uredila zbog prezivljavanja tokom davne povijesti....

----------


## Apsu

Mogu doc s nebitnom sisom  :Grin: 

I jasno da je kemija, povezujuca kemija, zahebano ko i ljubav  :Smile:

----------


## Kloto

Meni je dojenja iskreno govoreći malo navrh glave već. Dijete mi ima 19 mjeseci i cica tako često i predano kao da je novorođenče. 

Ne znam samo zašto se toliko obrušavate ne žene koje koriste hodalice - pretpostavljam da ne znaju koliko je to štetno. Ne vjerujem da bi svjesno naudile djeci.

----------


## gianna87

Iskreno uopće ne kužim zašto je bitno na koji način hranimo djecu. Dok nisam rodila uopće nisam tome pridavala pažnju, niti imala neko posebno mišljenje o ženama koje doje ili ne doje. Bitno je da je dijete sito. E, onda kad sam rodila i dojenje nije uspjelo a sa svake strane bombardiranje da moram inače smo i ja i dijete osuđeni na propast (karikiram), osjećala sam se kao totalni promašaj sa tolikom dozom krivnje, jer kao svi mogu a ja ne i nikako ne smijem odustati. Kad sam napokon odustala bio mi je to najbolji dan u majčinstvu napokon sam počela uživati u svojoj bebi i sebi kao majci i tek smo se onda uspijeli povezati.
Ne razumijem tu potrebu mistificiranja dojenja, da je to jedini pravi put, da će jedino tako dijete bit napredno, pametno bla bla.... I stalno neka opravdanja pa kako su prije mame dojile kad nije bilo AD-a, jer su MORALE... oK sve pet, ali ja sad Ne moram!
I rasprave o tome kome je lakše a kome teže.... Sve u životu ima svoj plus i minus samo je pitanje što kome bolje odgovara.
Roditeljem nas čini briga za djete i udovoljavanje njegovim potrebama, znači ako je gladno naše je da ga nahranimo, a kako i na koji način to je manje bitno. I u roditeljstvu ne postoje univerzalni savjeti koji pale baš za sve jer svako je dijete različito i9 svaki roditelj isto tako i važno je da sam ja kompatibilna sa svojim djetetom a ne moja susjeda.

----------


## palčica

Ne bih si davala za pravo ijednu mamu i kvalitetu njezinog majčinstva propitivati na temelju doji li ili ne, koristi li hodalicu ili ne i sl. Želim vjerovati da se većina mama trudi i djeluje kako zna i može. I sama sam doživjela osude i komentare jer ga lomim u maramama, jer sam dugo bila mama izdajalica, jer dijete nisam posjedala, jer u parku jede korabu i ne kupujem mu čokoladice (ima friška tema na forumu i o ovome). Uvijek se nađe netko tko misli da radi bolje od drugih. Da se više bavimo sobom, a manje drugima, sve bi bilo ljepše.

----------


## ina33

Evo mog iskustva (Nedojilja): beba koluta očima dok se hrani s AD-om i dijete jako voli majčinu nedojilačku sisu (još uvijek). Ne zezam se, voli moje sise (i brojne druge dijelove tijela, ali i sise). Pogled na takvo dijete (kolutajuće, s bočicom, bez bočice) isto (valjda, beats me) kod majke luči neke hormone. Isto valjda priroda uredila. A možda je i moja racionalizacija (ne vjerujem, to je za one koje uvijek imaju argument "ako ti što smeta pogledaj u sebe itd." (koji se uvijek može, ma dolsovno kao u Šaptača psima, okrenut prema onome ko odašilje tu strelicu - imaš li ti neki issue, ti pitalice). Mislim.. mene i dan danas smiruje pogled na moje dijete, kad se mazimo navečer... nastaje jedan lijepi balun sreće i smirenja i usporavanja i opuštanja, koji nije jednosmjeran, nego djeluje i na mene.

----------


## Ivanna

> ne zgražam se više na ništa,
> briga me jel doje, ne doje, rađaju u kukuruzištu, sade posteljice,
> imaju autosjedalicu ili hodalicu, ne želim se zamarati oko odgoja drugih ljudi.
> radim ono što mislim da je najbolje za moju obitelj
> i duboko vjerujem da svi idu u tom smjeru.


Ovako i ja, mada nisam ni priblizno ovako razmisljala prije 8 godina kad sam rodila prvo dijete. Mozda zato sto vise nisam u dojenju, mozda zato jer me jedno duze vrijeme nije bilo na forumu, a mozda zato jer sam jednostavno..... starija.
I istina je, sto je netko napisao, da je prije 7-8 godina, atmosfera na forumu bila puno "radikalnija" pa sam valjda i ja bila u tom filmu.

----------


## Dilek

Kad sam rodila prvo dijete, i kad bih pricala s drugim mamama, dojenje bi redovito doslo na dnevni red. Nije me zanimalo tko doji, tko ne doji, a i sama sam mislila da necu toliko dugo. Onda sam uvidjela da u dojenju uzivam, i da mi je zapravo prakticno. S drugim djetetom sam dozivjela da me, recimo, sogorice pitaju da zasto jos dojim (mali ima 7 mjeseci), i zasto si ne `olaksam`. Na to sam im odbrusila da meni to nije problem i da cu nastaviti dok god bude islo. 

Ono sto ne mogu shvatiti su zene koje ne doje, jer im se to `ne da`. Naravno, nije moja stvar i nikad nista ne komentiram sto drugi cine. No, prihvacam to ko dio neke druge kulture. U Turskoj je generalno jako losa osvijestenost u vidu tema o trudnoci, porodu i dojenju. Npr. masovno se ide na carski, jer je doktorima tako lakse, ali i vecini zena tako pase. Ne doji se, jer se `nema mlijeka`. Malo koja zena u mom krugu poznanica nastoji preci preko pocetnih problema s dojenjem. Ako im krene teze, odustanu. Recimo i to da generalno govoreci, duze doje zene po selima koje si ne mogu priustiti adaptirano. Naravno da industrija AD cvjeta, a o raznim kasicama prema kojima je Cokolino mila majka da i ne pricam.

----------


## Lucky2

Kao što netko prije reče, prerasla sam to
i nije mi dojenje isključivo mjerilo majčinske ljubavi prema djetetu
a tema je već na 3. stranici, a od pokretačice ni traga ni glasa...

----------


## Bodulica

moja su djeca iz prošlog stoljeća kad se o dojenju nije puno raspravljalo, pogotovo ne na internetu jer ga nije ni bilo, pa sam isto nešto sitno dojila djecu.

prvog 6 mj., naravno ne isključivo jer je dohrana od 4. mjeseca bila kao sveto pismo, a nakon 6. mjeseci mi je pedijatrica rekla da više nema potrebe za dojenjem i dala mi neki papir s kojim sam otišla u bolnicu di su mi dali zalihe ad mlijeka za još narednih 6 mjeseci. bilo je to ratne 91. a tako sam se namučila s tim dojenjem kad se sjetim. bila bi posustala na samom početku da oko mene nije toliko bombalo i bilo je teško otići do ljekarne po adaptirano. sad kad se prisjećam toga na pamet mi padaju samo one ružnije stvari s tim dojenjem. one ljepše su se valjda nekako podrazumijevale, a i nisam baš nikad specijalno uživala u tom činu. valjda je moja kemija mozga neka zdrmana.

96. sam rodila malu i dojenje mi je krenulo i išlo puno lakše nego s prvim, ali sam sve jedno nakon jednog skoka u razvoju s njezinih 4. mjeseci posegnula za ad i s time završila moj dojilački staž. nisam imala nimalo grižnje savjesti jer i usprkos što mi to drugo dojenje nije bilo ni upola problematično ko prvo nisam opet previše uživala u njemu. to mi je bilo nešto što se mora i podrazumijeva, a neki drugi trenutci su mi bili onakvi kako neki opisuju taj čin dojenja. npr. moj sin nikad nije imao tako blaženu facu kad bi sisao naspram prevrtanja okica i onako istinskog uživanja kao za vrijeme dok bi vrtio moj pramen kose u ručici.  i što sad, neke mame s ful kratkom kosom bi ga zakinule za to predivno iskustvo  :Grin: .

i nemojte me sad razapeti jer moram spomenuti, ali i to dojenje zna otići do nekih ekstremnih primjera kao i sve drugo. neki dan gledam jednu treš emisiju na jednom treš programu, ali mi je zabavno pa ne mogu prestati. :Embarassed:   jedna je rodila dijete i toliko postala opsjednuta laktacijom da joj nije bilo dovoljno onoliko koliko dijete sisa nego je razvila cijeli fetiš i biznis oko toga. ima svoju net stranicu, prodaje izdojeno mlijeko i ima mušterije, odrasle muškarce, koji sisaju ko male bebe. ne znam kako nisu izgubili refleks, ali vidjela ja na svoje oči kako vuku. prevrću blaženo očima i oni, a bome i ona. i što reći, više se ni na to ne obazirem. samo mi je zabavno koliko smo svi različiti.

----------


## Kaae

Uglavnom dolazim u kontakt samo s dojiljama, ali to je cisto stjecajem okolnosti jer mi se (namjerno) obracaju one koje namjeravaju dojiti, imaju problema s dojenjem, ili opcenito trebaju odgovore ili podrsku. Inace bas i nemam nekog pojma tko kako hrani dijete, osim ako mi bas izricito ne kaze. 

Ako cemo iskreno, onda moram priznati da _ne razumijem_ one koji odluce da ne zele dojiti, a kad ta odluka nema nikakve veze sa zdravstvenim stanjem bilo koje ukljucene strane. Ono, ne kuzim, hebi ga, bez ikakvog zgrazanja ili osude. Inace mi je ni iz dzepa, ni u dzep.

----------


## Ginger

A mislim, ne razumijem ni ja, al ono, briga me...
Znam jednu koja je rodila u 10 mjesecu (prije koju godinu) i odlucila, jos u trudnoci, da nece dojiti, jer u prvom mjesecu ide na skijanje  :Rolling Eyes: 
Pa joj je lakse dvomjesecnu bebu ostaviti baki ako ne doji 
Al ono, mislim da je kod te nedojenje najmanji "problem"

I da, puno vise sam na sve to obracala paznju kad sam rodila prvu kcer

----------


## Kaae

Pa to i kazem. Ne razumijem, ali ni ne ispitujem. Niti se zbog toga odlucujem ne druziti s tim zenama, ili sto vec.

----------


## lavko

Isuse mili Bože glupog li pitanja! Oprosti draga pokretačice teme ali ne shvaćam u kojem se to svijetu majke dijele na dojilje i nedojilje. Posebno sam osjetljiva na ovui temu jer dobim ospice kada netko pretpostavi da nedojilje ne doje zbog komocije. Sjašite više s tim forama. Niti će dojenje spasiti dijete da do 96.-e ne oboli od prehlade niti će ga nedojenje upropastiti za cijeli život. Zbog ovakvih stavova se žene i osjećaju ko šljam kada ne doje jer ima elitnih postrojbi majki koje doje i primile su zato Boga za bradu. 
Oprostit ćete mi na grubosti ali pravo mi skoči tlak kada netko izdvaja eto baš nedojilje kao posebnu kategoriju majki..

----------


## Ivanna

Hm, ja bas nisam shvatila uvodni post kao da pokretacica teme dijeli majke na dojilje i nedojilje. Mislim, ako netko stvarno misli da je netko losa majka jer ne doji...., a neznam sto rec na to! 
Ako moram istaknut samo jedan aspekt majcinstva po kojem procjenjujem jel netko bolja ili losija mama, a ne mogu i uopce mi je glupo tako nesto formulirat, al ajde, to sigurno ne bi bilo dojenje. Ali voznja djeteta u krilu na prednjem sjedalu mozda i bi.

----------


## zasad skulirana

lavko, nisu rekli da TI ne dojis zbog komocije, ali da ih ima, ima ih....evo navela ti je Ginger primjer ...

meni je samo bilo bitno da ako me se već pita dojim li,sazna da ja nisam jedna od tih.... :Smile:  
(a pitalo ih me je dosta,na moje iznenadjenje)

----------


## Tashunica

> Često, sve češće se srećem s komentarima koji kažu da su nedojilje sebične i lijene?


ono što je mene zbunilo u uvodnom postu je ova rečenica,
gdje se susreće s tim komentarima?
ja ih nigdje ne čujem i ne vidim.

----------


## maria71

> Isuse mili Bože glupog li pitanja! Oprosti draga pokretačice teme ali ne shvaćam u kojem se to svijetu majke dijele na dojilje i nedojilje. Posebno sam osjetljiva na ovui temu jer dobim ospice kada netko pretpostavi da nedojilje ne doje zbog komocije. Sjašite više s tim forama. Niti će dojenje spasiti dijete da do 96.-e ne oboli od prehlade niti će ga nedojenje upropastiti za cijeli život. Zbog ovakvih stavova se žene i osjećaju ko šljam kada ne doje jer ima elitnih postrojbi majki koje doje i primile su zato Boga za bradu. 
> Oprostit ćete mi na grubosti ali pravo mi skoči tlak kada netko izdvaja eto baš nedojilje kao posebnu kategoriju majki..


ovo ko da sam ja pisala prije 10 godina

a  sad kao nedojena 44 godišnjakinja i majka nedojenog  djeteta sve koji bi čeprkali po mojim sisama  pošaljem  u  k....c jer nisu  zaslužili da ih pošaljem tamo gdje im je 9 mjeseci bilo najljepše  u životu .

----------


## Anemona

> Isuse mili Bože glupog li pitanja! Oprosti draga pokretačice teme ali ne shvaćam u kojem se to svijetu majke dijele na dojilje i nedojilje. Posebno sam osjetljiva na ovui temu jer dobim ospice kada netko pretpostavi da nedojilje ne doje zbog komocije. Sjašite više s tim forama. Niti će dojenje spasiti dijete da do 96.-e ne oboli od prehlade niti će ga nedojenje upropastiti za cijeli život. Zbog ovakvih stavova se žene i osjećaju ko šljam kada ne doje jer ima elitnih postrojbi majki koje doje i primile su zato Boga za bradu. 
> Oprostit ćete mi na grubosti ali pravo mi skoči tlak kada netko izdvaja eto baš nedojilje kao posebnu kategoriju majki..


Malo grublji post, ali ću ga potpisati.
Nisu 100% moje riječi, ali jako blizu mojem razmišljanju.

----------


## maria71

sad samo fali da uz to pitanje dodaju  još  :- " a gdje si bila 91 ?"


  prestanite se prebrojavati i dijeliti i same sebi dokazivati da ste bolje od Barice sa Bočicom  a glorificirati  Ceciliju sa Cicom    i tako si  bildati ego ,

  vaša djeca će vam biti  i suci i porota vrlo brzo .
dojena , nedojena poludojena  vidjet  ćete rezultate svog odgoja   vrlo brzo.

Kad vaše dijete napravi pi.....iju u školi, neće ga nitko pitati jel dojeno ili ne

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma i dojilje se susreću sa predrasudama jer dojiti je izgleda poželjno samo do djetove 1. godine a sad se svi čude i komentiraju: Šta ti još dojiš??? a mali mi nije još ni godinu i pol napunio pa se i ja osjećam prozvanom, gledaju me kao da sam pala s Marsa. Tek toliko da znate da nisu ni one koje doje preko godinu dana* IN*

----------


## Deaedi

> ono što je mene zbunilo u uvodnom postu je ova rečenica,
> gdje se susreće s tim komentarima?
> ja ih nigdje ne čujem i ne vidim.



A, nova fora je uvreda na finjaka, kao ja zalim nedojilje i njihove djecu jer nisu iskusile ovu svetu povezanost kao ja dojilja i moja beba

----------


## KrisZg

> A, nova fora je uvreda na finjaka, kao ja zalim nedojilje i njihove djecu jer nisu iskusile ovu svetu povezanost kao ja dojilja i moja beba


U te uvrede na finjaka se mogu ubaciti i liste prioriteta :cool:

----------


## Zuska

A meni ide na živce to da se u zadnje vrijeme ne može napisati ništa pozitivno o dojenju, a da se odmah neka majka koja ne doji ne nađe uvrijeđena. Gledam to na FB Roda ili, još gore, onoj Klokanici. Čak i najneutralniji post o dojenju naslaže komentare majki nedojilja koje u tome vide atak na svoje majčinstvo. 

Generalno, žao mi je da više majki ne doji jer bi veća stopa dojenja pozitivno utjecala na mnoge stvari. Oko mene većina majki ne doji. Neinformiranost je velika. Ima i onih koje unaprijed odluče da im je to tlaka (i kasnije u svakom prodojećem postu vide atak). Ima i onih koje ne mogu zbog zdravstvenih problema i one su često tolerantnije od ovih prvih. 

E sad, doji, ne doji, zaboli me. Svoju djecu sam dojila/dojim ne zbog mira u svijetu ili zato što u tome uživam, nego zato što je to za njih bolje nego da ne dojim, a pri tom nemam vekih problema s dojenjem ili zdravljem i da ih nisam dojila zbog vlastitog hira, smatrala bih se nedgovornom. Sebe. 
Za druge me zaboli, svatko sam sa sobom zna zašto je donio neku odluku i kako se s njom nosi. 

A da mi je naporno i da nisam koji put poželila bočicu, jesam. Samo da mogu malo otići od klinaca negdje izventilirati se bez njih.

----------


## tangerina

slažem se sa zuskom, i nije mi jasno zašto to mora biti takvo ratno polje
dojenje nije najvažnija stvar na svijetu, i nedojeno dijete će, bar u našim prilikama, biti sasvim ok, ali to i dalje ne mijenja činjenicu da je dojenje bolje od nedojenja
to ne znači isto kao "majka koja doji je bolja od majke koja ne doji"

kao što znamo, svatko od nas će kao roditelj donijeti neke odluke koje će biti dobre za dijete, neke ne tako dobre
nekad nesvjesno, nekad svjesno kao biranje bitke
možda ćeš u prvoj godini dojiti i paziti da ne jede šećere, smoki ni soljenu hranu
a kasnije završiti sa trogodišnjakom koji neće da jede skoro ništa i glavna mu je hrana čokolino
taj čokolino i dalje ne valja, ali iz kojih već razloga u nekoj fazi popustiš (biraš bitke)
i najvjerojatnije će biti sve ok, ali to ne znači da je taj čokolino jednako zdrav kao mrkva i da je svejedno

to samo po pitanju hrane, koje je još valjda najjednostavnije

----------


## Tashunica

> A, nova fora je uvreda na finjaka, kao ja zalim nedojilje i njihove djecu jer nisu iskusile ovu svetu povezanost kao ja dojilja i moja beba


vidim da nisam bila jasna,
ne govorim o forumu, nego o RL-u,
ako sam dobro razumjela mr. mar

----------


## betty blue

Potpisujem tang i zusku.
Zaboli me kiki jel netko doji il ne doji. Meni je dojenje bilo i patnja i radost, al najboji aspekt dojenja, onaj zbog kojeg bi zene bar trebale pokusati dojiti (ako imaju predispozicije) je onaj financijski.

Jbg, dojenje je besplatno, za razliku od ad-a. I kad pomislim na nedojilje, pogotovo one u tezoj financijskoj situaciji, zao mi je da nisu uspjele i da imaju i taj trosak.
Doduse, i bespelenastvo je besplatno, al to je bitka u kojoj sam odlucila biti komotna  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

Potpis na Zusku i tang
mislim, koliko puta sam optuzivana da mucim dijete dojenjem, da im dam da se konacno najedu (jer su sisale cesto) i ostalim glupavim primjedbama...nista manje od onih koje nisu dojile, ali za nesto drugo...
i bas to, to sto netko kaze da je dojenje najbolje za dijete (i u 99% slucajeva jest, osim medicinskih), ne znaci da je rekao da je majka koja ne doji - losa majka
Moja sogorica ne doji (recimo da je iz polumedicinskih razloga) i bome je super mama svom djetetu
Ne znam tko bi normalan joj mogao reci da je zbog toga losa ili losija mama
A budala ima posvuda...

----------


## ina33

Na komentare - isključivo na Rodi. Neće ti nitko kao Nedojilji u facu reći - ej, ti, lijena i sebična i komotna Nedojiljo, shame on you, išla si linijom manjeg otpora, ti nesposobna i neinformirana jedna, kad ti tako moram reći, sumnjam da si baš ti jedna od tih 1% što ne medicinski ne mogu, bidno tvoje dite  :Smile: . Ako je suditi pema Ms. Mar, to si one međusobno tračaju kad Nedojilja ode? Ali, na Rodi je bilo takvih komentara i topica bilo - od onoga - susjeda mi ne doji, srce me zbog toga boli, ajmo spasiti njeno dijete, ja sam tako tužna kad zamislim tu malu bebicu s bočicom do rasprava o Komociji. Sad više to ne pratim, nije mi aktualno. Sasvim sam spremna na standardni komentar - da... ma to ti imaš sama problema sa sobom, pa te onda boli tvoj neuspjeh itd. Niste u pravu.. komentari su tu, samo ih vi ne primjećujete jer ne diraju vas  :Smile: .

Ko što one koje ne dira posvojenje ne vide ništa u komentaru "ajme što ste plemenite kad ste posvojile". Ko što one normalno plodne ne vide te "silne komentare" a jel' se trudite na dobar način, he, he.

To što vi ne vidite, nije da ih nema.

----------


## ina33

BTW, ta cura koja je otvorila topic spasimo susjedovo dijete od nedojenja je poslije postala savjetnica, ako sam dobro popratila. Doduše, mislim da ju je odmah pošpotalo na tom istom topicu (osoblje) i valjda je poslije prošla neku edukaciju da si smanji svoj doživljalj nedojilja... ili da ga barem upakira na neki "politički korektan" način.

----------


## Ivanna

> A meni ide na živce to da se u zadnje vrijeme ne može napisati ništa pozitivno o dojenju, a da se odmah neka majka koja ne doji ne nađe uvrijeđena. Gledam to na FB Roda ili, još gore, onoj Klokanici. Čak i najneutralniji post o dojenju naslaže komentare majki nedojilja koje u tome vide atak na svoje majcinstvo.


Joj da, bas sam i ja htjela to spomenuti, ti komentari ispod clanaka o dojenju su prestrasni! 
Ja recimo nisam koristila platnene pelene, niti cu. Nije to sport za mene. I uopce nemam potrebu komentirat clanke koji promoviraju platnene pelene i ukazuju na prednosti pred jednokratnim pelenama niti imam potrebu obrazlagat svoje razloge.

----------


## Beti3

> Ovo da je dojenje ide uvijek prirodno, ali ga mame zakompliciraju vrlo je površna tvrdnja, da ne kažem nešto drugo (kaže jedna dugodojilica koja je imala svu edukaciju, sizifovsku upornost, totalnu podršku savjetnica i 4 mjeseca stalnih zastoja i mastitisa).


OK, opet pomalo krivo shvaćanje moga posta. Nije površna tvrdnja, samo ako sagledaš malo širi aspekt. No, ne trebaš gledati na dojenje poput mene, sigurno da ne. Svatko od nas ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i iznijeti ga, bez da vrijeđa one koje ne misle isto.




> Začeće je isto normalno i prirodno, i prirodni porodi bez medicinskih intervencija, pa ne uspije uvijek kad to želimo


Začeće i dojenje se ne može nikako uspoređivati. To je različitije od uspoređivanja kruški i ribe, npr.  :Smile: 


Na začeće se ne može svjesno nikako utjecati, a na dojenje može. Iako, to nije nikako jedina točka zbog koje je uspoređivanje nemoguće.

U slučajevima zdrave majke koja je na termin rodila zdravo novorođenče, ne bi trebale postojati prepreke dojenju. A svjedoci smo da ih itekako ima. Zašto, tko zna. 

Uglavnom ja ostajem pri svojem mišljenju da svaka zdrava mama sa zdravim novorođenčetom može dojiti, ako mama hoće i ako se ( poprilično jako  :Smile:   ) potrudi. Jer, nema bolje hrane od majčinog mlijeka, ma koliko god mi pričali o tom. Mlijeko u bočici je izvrstan nadomjestak i bebe će super napredovati, ali i dalje ostaje nadomjestak .

No, mama je glavna u odluci o dojenju, svjesno može odlučiti hoće ili neće dojiti, a to kako ih ja doživljavam je posve nebitno. Njima.

----------


## ina33

Nemam pojma za FB komentare, to nikad ispod ničega ne čitam (npr. članaka u novinama) jer je uglavnom koma.

Vezano za kad je meni bilo aktualno (a suprug i ja prošli Rodinu edukaciju o dojenju prije poroda, i pobožno sam iscrtavala neku skriptu koju mi je poslala jedna prija s Rode o dojenju), meni je bilo to što u rodilištu nije bilo nikakve podrške (a sad ćeš ti po cijele dane zvat SOS po noći dok žene spavaju), plus to što se o nekom trouble-shootingu prije (to je bio moj dojam) nije pričalo. 

Dakle, priča je išla (onako kako sam je ja percipirala) - to je divno i krasno, easy i najprirodnije, nećemo o problemima (za to je SOS, i to je kao bed story to tell), i napuhavanje (po meni) benefita - od spike o inteligenciji (tu se čak izletila i ona dr. sa SD-a pa je Roda morala PR-ovski popeglavat, nešto stila nedojenje stvara kriminalce - Bog te pita što je stvarno tako rekla, ali tako se čulo), imunitetu itd.
Vezano za imunitet, tu je općenito presimpletonovsko shvaćanje da su neke stvari jednoznačno korelirane (dojenje kao obećanje zdravlja i inteligencije)... a previše je tu faktora da bi se tvrdilo ovo ili ono. Ali, ne pozivam sad link na link fajt, to je moj gut feel kad radim "interni non-scientific reasearch" po dijagnozama koje moja mala ima - tu je čak većina dojenih, a isto se patimo.

----------


## Ginger

> Niste u pravu.. komentari su tu, samo ih vi ne primjećujete jer ne diraju vas .


Vjerojatno kao sto ni ti ne primjecujes komentare koje dobivaju dojilje (u rl)
Jbg, svatko iz svoje koze...

----------


## Zuska

> Vjerojatno kao sto ni ti ne primjecujes komentare koje dobivaju dojilje (u rl)
> Jbg, svatko iz svoje koze...


Npr. meni je jedna bliska osoba iz obitelji prije 3 godine dok sam dojila prvu bebu rekla da se ponašam ko Ciganka. Zato što sam u kući svako malo vadila van sisu i dojila i pri tom se nisam pokrivala. A ne svaka 3 sata u sobi pokraj. 
Kako me pozivanje ne bilo čiji etnicitet ne može uvrijediti, ponosno sam potvrdila da jesam, ali me bolilo ne to što mi (šira) obitelj nije davala podršku, jer mi za dojenje nije trebala, već što su u početku znali biti podrugljivi. Da sa imala problema s dojenjem, vjerujem da bi me mnoge njihove rečenice povrijedile i možda i odvratile od dojenja. 

Ja sam bila prva osoba u široj obitelji koja je dojila više od 3 mjeseca pa su i oni vremenom naučili, vidjeli i shvatili neke stvari. Danas nisu takvi. Nisu savršeni, ali mojoj sestrični koja je nedavno rodila svesrdno pružaju podršku u dojenju (iako s krivim informacijama). Njena mama me prije par dana ushićeno upitala "Ti JOŠ imaš mlijeka?" (dok sam dojila bebu od 2 i pol mjeseca). 

Zato mislim da je Roda potrebna i svaka joj čast na onome što radi. I ja sam nekad bila na tamnoj strani i kolutala očima na ove što vade sisu. Ali preodgojila me Roda, a ja onda svoje doma  :Smile: 

No, ako netko u dojenju vidi uzvišenost u roditeljstvu, to je onda problem te osobe, a ne onih koje nisu mogle ili htjele dojiti. Ma uzvišenost u bilo čemu općenito. Malo manje uspoređivanja i malo više vjere u sebe...pa bi se onda i manje vrijeđali.

----------


## vertex

Mislim da je sasvim vidljivo, i već milijun puta prepoznato, da bude ružnih komentara na nedojilje i nedojenje.
Međutim, malo mi je statistički nategnuto da kolutanje očima i komentiranje pogađa osobito žene koje ne doje. Naime, one su u priličnoj većini. Od ovih malo što doje, jedan broj je prije vlastitog dojenja također kolutao očima - evo Zuska, na primjer :D

Jedan broj žena od dojenja napravi neku svoju furku, i smatra da su zbog toga nekako malo "iznad". Kao što ljudi misle da su malo iznad jer čitaju, ili je slušaju dobru muziku, ili zato što su obrazovani. To što su ti ljudi promašili temu, ne znači da su čitanje, dobra mjuza i obrazovanje promašeni. Dapače, to su sve prave stvari. Kao i dojenje.

----------


## Beti3

Žene koje poznajem, a koje doje, uopće sebe ne smatraju ničim iznad nikoga. Njima je dojenje sasvim normalana stvar, ne hvale se time, naprotiv, neke i kriju, pogotovo ako dijete ima blizu godine ili je još starije.

----------


## vertex

Pa zašto i bi? Valjda su normalne žene.
Nisam ni ja baš jako rado spominjala dojenje tamo oko treće godine, recimo. Jedino kad bih bila raspoložena za zbunjivanje prisutnih :D

----------


## miffy34

> Takvima djeca spavaju po noći pa se ni ne bude 
> A komotnije su za otići negdje, kako ne..


Potpis

----------


## Anci

U taboru sam onih koji ne dijele zene na dojilje i nedojilje.

Razlog zasto sam uopće pisala post je da pitam ko tuka: jel fakat nekulturno pitati nekoga jel doji?!
Boze, ja jesam to pitala cisto onako u razgovoru. Nekako mi to nije preintimno pitanje  :Grin:  i na koje bi se netko uopce trebao ustrucavati. 

Jel vama stvarno smetaju takva pitanja ? Naravno da ne bih pitala svakoga  :lool:  jer nisam sa svima niti dobra :D no npr. nekog poznanika, kolegu iz ureda pitas jel beba sisa i tako  :Grin: 
Ja nisam zabadalo zaista, no s ljudima koji su mi dragi i simpaticni volim razgovarati. O knjigama, serijama, pa kad dobiju dijete pitas kako spava, kako jede i sl. 

Boze moj, mene je teta u ducanu nekad dan pitala (kad sam kupovala cizme) cime se bavim kad imam tako misicave listove  :lool:

----------


## Ginger

Anci, mene ne smeta kad me netko pita, ako je to netko koga znam
Al kad me pita, ne znam, bakica koju sam srela u ducanu i koja je vidla da guram kolica - onda me smeta...mislim ne bas smeta, al ono- kaj te briga...
Ono sto me uvijek smeta su "pametni" savjeti i pitanja - popij pivo da imas mlijeka, stvarno imas dosta mlijeka?, a koliko tocno mlijeka imas?, sigurno ti je gladna kad tako cesto trazi, mozda ti je mlijeko slabo...
I vrhunac - to sam stvarno dozivjela, od ne bas bliske osobe: zasto je ne ucis jesti i na bocicu, jer sto ces ako zavrsis u bolnici, a ona ne zna jesti  :Confused: 
Beba je tad bila mjesec i pol, a ja skroz zdrava i ne znam uopce kako takve stvari ljudima padaju na pamet (nije nemoguce, al nije ni velika vjerojatnost, jel...)

Trenutno mi idu na zivce iscudjavanja kako to da dojim dijete koje ima preko godinu

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ja sam prestala to dozivljavati. Neki dan sam ju ko ciganka  :Cool:  dojila u pedijatrijakoj cekaonici, i to bas ono sisa, pa seta, boli ju uho pa pusti, ali mi dize majcu na sve strane, i dode sestra i cudi se da ona jos sisa, nista ja, proslo me to da mi takvi komentari izazovi ikakvu unutsrnju reakciju.

----------


## Ginger

> Ja sam prestala to dozivljavati. Neki dan sam ju ko ciganka  dojila u pedijatrijakoj cekaonici, i to bas ono sisa, pa seta, boli ju uho pa pusti, ali mi dize majcu na sve strane, i dode sestra i cudi se da ona jos sisa, nista ja, proslo me to da mi takvi komentari izazovi ikakvu unutsrnju reakciju.


bez brige, srednja je dojila preko dvije, tako da sam se naslusala svega  :Smile: 
al mi svejedno idu na zivce  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

I mene su prozvali cigankom, i to me prozvala nepoznata žena na trgu b. Jelačića u Zg. 
Iako je njena namjera bila da me uvrijedi, nije me uvrijedila ni na tren. Dapače, uživala sam u njenom zgražanju. Smatram da je uvijek problem u očima promatrača, a ne u izvođaču... ma o čemu da se radi.

----------


## flopica

Anci  :Laughing:  na listove
Ginger  :Laughing:  ismijah se sad na ovo s bolnicom 
 mene je jednom sestra molila nek uđem u jednu prostoriju, da me narod ne gleda 
a moš si misliti naroda, ja i tri mame u čekaonici 
i dijete leži u naramku i vuče
niš se ni ne vidi
što ću zato ići u obaška prostoriju, nije mi se dalo

----------


## flopica

i bila je baš uzrujana na moje odbijanje separacije  :Grin: 

nego, mene to vise uopće ne dira oko dojenja i  nedojenja
ono, zaboli me ćošak  kako će ko  hraniti svoje dijete

a moram potpisati i vertex

----------


## Apsu

Joj ja sam neki dan dojila malca na trgu i neka žena onak stane, okrene se prema meni i zgroženo kaže "FUJ", i ode.
Ja pukla, i za njom se zderem onako- ti si fuj!!!

Poludila sam, da mi je imao tko pricuvat malog mislim da bi ju za kosu išla čupat i samo bi ju prevrnula u mandusevac.

(Ja sam inace mirna i imam puno zivaca i ne diraju me ljudi ni komentari, ali ovo je bilo nesto posebno.)

----------


## Anci

O boze, kakvi komentari! Ja u 4.5 godine dojenja nisam dobila niti jedan ruzan komentar!

----------


## rehab

> i bila je baš uzrujana na moje odbijanje separacije 
> 
> nego, mene to vise uopće ne dira oko dojenja i  nedojenja
> *ono, zaboli me ćošak  kako će ko  hraniti svoje dijete*
> 
> a moram potpisati i vertex


To sam i ja mislila, dok nisam nedavno završila u bolnici sa curicom, a cimerica vadi čokoladni puding i daje svojoj bebi od 2 mjeseca  :Shock: 
Mam me srce prekinulo  :Grin:  Ali, samokontrola mi je na zavidnoj razini, nisam joj rekla ni slovca  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

ima još nešto. u nekom trenutku, kad su bebe još sasvim male, ti imaš problema s dojenjem i ipak nekako uspiješ izgurati, malo se osjećaš kao, šta ja znam, alajčauš  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> ima još nešto. u nekom trenutku, kad su bebe još sasvim male, ti imaš problema s dojenjem i ipak nekako uspiješ izgurati, malo se osjećaš kao, šta ja znam, alajčauš



 :Smile: . Super su ti momenti, ja sam se isto na pozitivnu betu osjećala... ko predsjednik Amerike. Ali, istovremeno i trta, of kors. Ginger, ja ne tvrdim da nema komentara na dojenje... ali, da, ti me diraju, of kors - jer se ne tiče mene (svatko je sam sebi mjera svijeta). Ali, općenito nisam đir zašto ova ovako, ona onako.

----------


## lavko

E ako ima komentara na dojenje, onda zamislite koliko ima na nedojenje...milijun i osamsto. Mene je sav poznati svijet u čudu pitao - pa zašto, pa jel možeš samo malo, samo u početku, pa jel možeš drugi neki lijek uzimat,..pa šteta, pa to je za imunitet, itd do besvijesti. Ja ne znam da li živim u osviještenom svijetu ali oko mene su svi dojili. I tih komentara mi je bilo preko glave jer ne znam što su htjeli s njima postići svi koji znaju moju situaciju.
Iz mene progovara duboka frustracija koju neće smiriti ni deset godina bezuvjetne ljubavi prema malenoj. I zato imam beskrajno razumijevanje za žene koje ne doje. Jer nekima to nije stvar izbora.
A mislila sam da neću više o tim sisama ni riječi...

----------


## AndrejaMa

ne djelim uopće na one koje doje ili ne doje, koje žele dojiti ili ne...
pogotovo ne mislim da dojenje ili nedojenje definira ženu kao uspješnu majku i manje uspješnu...
no ipak budem sama na sebe ponosna kad mogu reći da sam prevladala sve teškoće i da dojim još uvijek... još malo pa 11 mjeseci...
prvo djete manje od 6, drugo 23, treće 11, a sada evo skoro 11 mjeseci...
ne mislim da sam zaslužila pohvale, mauzoleje ili šta ja znam što, ali ako svojim iskustvom pomognem nekome da doji i da pređe onu jednu stepenicu nepodrške drugih, ja sam sretna!

----------


## Ginger

Kao sto smo rekli- svatko iz svoje koze progovara....
Ja, eto, imam dojam da na dojenje ima vise komentara
Jer sam ih dozivjela
Kao i ti svoje
Ko ce ga znati

----------


## Ginger

lavko, frustracija zbog cega - jer nisi dojila ili jer ti drugi pametuju?
Jer, ja stvarno ne vidim zasto bi bila frustrirana 
Ako je zbog pametovanja, ma dojenje je samo pocetak, jer ce uvijek biti onih koji ti imaju sto pametno/pametnije za reci
S vremenom ih naucih ignorirati, al treba doci do toga

AndrejaMa a tebi kapa dolje za iskljucivo dojenje blizanki
Ja ne znam bi li to uspjela

----------


## AndrejaMa

ok, ponekad pomislim (dakle pomislim, ne osuđujem ni ne podcjenjujem) da su moge malo više truda uložiti... pogotovu ako imaju savršenu frizuru, nokte i sl. (ali to zato jer sam malko ljubomorna)...

već sam pisala negdje o tome, kako su dr. tvrdila da ja ne mogu ili ne dojim...
dakle, prije nego sam bila 4. put trudna, bila sam na UZV dojki... žena pregleda i konstatita: ok, imate troje djece, vi niste dojili... a ja u šoku... dakle, tvrdila je ona meni da imamtakve mliječne kanale da je po njoj gotovo nemoguće da sam ja dojila.... svašta!!!
kad sam ostala trudna i saznala da nosim blizance, prvo sam se po pitanju dojenja pokolebala jer, eto, jedna od stručnjakinja na području dojki mi je sa sigurnošću tvrdila da ja nisam mogla dojiti (ah, koje li zablude!)!!! ali dovoljno da vas pokoleba...ali moja volja je bila radi toga još veća....
i naravno da sam uz volju (isključivo svoju i mm) te potpore moje patronažne (ali samo njih jer ostali su imali veeeliku hrpu argumenata zašto ne bih trebala dojiti i kako je to nemoguće), uspjela i isključivo dojila prvih 6 mjeseci (uz veeelike probleme na početku, nespavanja, ragada, soora, i štojaznamštosvene...)
sa njihovih 9 mjeseci i 8-9 podoja dnevno bila na sistematskom, žena nije mogla vjerovati da ja s takvim mliječnim kanalima dojim... a čuđenje kad sam rekla da dojim blizanke bilo je još veće... rekla je samo - svaka Vam čast... eto, to je trenutak kada se osjećam vrlo ponosno, jer znam što sam prošla i koliko sam se trudila...

a naravno da ima i (više) primjedbi na dojenje... da ih tek čujete na dojenje blizanaca... pa to e neizvedivo, pa nije im dosta, pa jadne su gladne, majčino mlijeko nije dosta za njih obje, pa zar još dojiš (bile 4 mjeseca)... a tek sada kad im se polako bliži godina, negativno se gleda (u većini) na to da one nemaju bocu, da piju jedino vodu iz čaše ili na sportsku sigg bocu, da im ne dajem AD ili pak kravlje mlijeko...
tako da se ja ponekad osjećam više "ugroženo" i "čudno"... 
ja moram isto tako spomenuti da mi nikad u životu nismo pili nikakav antibiotik (mislim na svu djecu), iako ovi stariji su išli u jaslice od prvog dana...ja djelomično to pripisujem dobrobiti majčinog mlijeka..
i imamo dojenu djecu spavače i nespavače... ne vidim baš neku vezu sa dojenjem količinu njihovog spavanja...

za mene je dojenje posebna povezanost...
majke koje ne doje, povežu se na drugačiji način...
i super! svi sretni i zadovoljni!!!
bitno da su naša dječica zadovoljna!!!

hm... sad sam se sjetila još nečeg... moja poznanica nije uspjela dojiti radi osoblja u bolnici... imali su veći "autoritet" od mene (u trudnoći je tražila savjete i stvarno pokazala veliku želju da doji, nakon poroda me nije zvala- rodile u dva dana razmaka) i ona je odmah odustala... bez mogućnosti ili pak bilo kakve primisli da pokuša ponovo kad dođu kući... ja je ne osuđujem, ali ona sama to stalno spominje i opravdava se....i kao da je stvorila sliku da je žene koje doje - osuđuju... možda je stavr u našim vlastitim percepcijama...

----------


## Ninunanu

Ja ne osuđujem, al teška edukacija je potrebna po tom pitanju. Počevši od rodilišta u kojem ne da ti ne pomažu nego ti i odmažu ( čast iznimkama ). Meni su se sestre smijale jer mi je djete na ssisi bilo stalno, a prvi dan kad se nisam mogla ustat od operacije a kamoli dizat svoje djete za staviti dojit sestra mi je odbrusila da nabavim bočicu jer šta će ona meni tu dolazit svako malo.
Iskreno ne mogu razumjeti žene koje ne doje da im se sise ne obise i kad se njima to neda, neznam nemogu i gotovo. 
A što se tiče osuda mislim da ih ima više prema doiljama s dužim stazom. Nedavno me jedna pitala da jesam li ja roda kad još dojim, samo mi je pa mrak na oči... Recimo ljudi se vole zgražati kada vide malo veću bebu da doji al isto tako neki će okrenuti glavu na nasilje. To je naš mentalni sklop i to teško da će se mijenjati

----------


## cvijeta73

> JNedavno me jedna pitala da jesam li ja roda kad još dojim, samo mi je pa mrak na oči...


jel to kao neka uvreda kad ti netko kaže da si roda, il kako da ovo shvatimo?  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

> jel to kao neka uvreda kad ti netko kaže da si roda, il kako da ovo shvatimo?


vidju provokatorice  :Grin:

----------


## Ninunanu

> jel to kao neka uvreda kad ti netko kaže da si roda, il kako da ovo shvatimo?


hahaha kao generaliziranje

----------


## Ninunanu

A i svi znamo da je roda sekta  :lool:  :lool:

----------


## ina33

> Iz mene progovara duboka frustracija koju neće smiriti ni deset godina bezuvjetne ljubavi prema malenoj. ..


Ajde, ajde... grlim. I čekni ovu temu za godinu dana... čisto da vidimo duljinu frustracije  :Smile: .

----------


## piki

Ja trenutno dijelim zene na one koje doje i one koje ne  :Undecided:   Definitivno je stvar percepcije.  Zavidim majkama koje iskljucivo doje. Menu nazalost nije uspjelo ali sam ipak sretna jer sam uz bocicu od prvog dana uspjela paralelno izgurati i dojenje vise od 5mj. Isto tako me tko god se sjetio od samog pocetka ispitivao o dojenju (i ravnatelj na poslu) i zakaj je to kod mene problem i ova i ona iskljucivo doje. I imaju tak puuuno mlijeka i ... Ja sam svako malo padala u depru i bila tuzna i bila zavidna! I onda kasnije cujem svasta od tih istih mama(sto me isto rastuzuje ali zbog djece): jedne daju caj cijelo vrijeme, druge uvele ad da bi dijete spalo, pa uvode dohranu od 4 mj. i najbolje dijete staro 4 mj.dopelja u kafic di se pusi u vrijeme najvece gutve i pita di je moj?!? E da ima jos jedno iskljucivo dojeno dijete koje jadno mama stavi u dnevnu pred tv da ona moze kuhati ili cistiti u miru! Kaj da velim, nakon toga svega ne dijelim vise majke prema dojenju ili ne, nasla sam druge kriterije.

----------


## Konfuzija

Zadnji put kad smo bili kod pedijatrice u čekaoni, malac od nekih godinu i kusur je počeo potezati mamu za majicu, a ona mu je nakon nekoliko pokušaja odgovaranja, kriomice, nakon što je snimila cijelu čekaonicu, dala ciku... E, pa, tuga me uhvatila.  :Sad: 
Prema nedojiljama nemam stav... Ne pačam se ljudima u život. Ali ova me je gornja scena baš pogodila. Htjela sam mu ja dati svoju cicu.  :Laughing:

----------


## Carmina406

Ja bas imam misljenje o nedojiljama. A ono je sljedeće- Nisu imale sreće pa su dobivale savjete od žena koje znaju sve o dojenju ali je eto njima nestalo mlijeko oko 2og mjeseca. Tako mi je bilo i samoj srećom moje su cice stvorene za dojenje pa se nije toliko štete napravilo krivim savjetima. 

Primjer..sidin na kavi sa par kolegica. Ja san tada dojila skoro 14-15mj. Njima je nestalo mlijeko nakon 2mj. I neko kaze..rodila je ta i ta jucer al jos nema mlika. Savjeti prste na sve strane. Ja san samo rekla da bebu stavlja na prsa kad god treba,ako treba i stalno i bit ce sve uredu. Spominjala da ima super foruma o dojenju pa i sos tel. Brzo su me usutkale jer beba ce izgladnit NEMA MLIJEKA. One znaju,one su isto rodile,dojile. Pokusale. Nemoguce je nadglasati njihovo misljenje da kolostrum nije dovoljan. Prerasireno je krivo razmisljanje i krive informacije. A nije ih za kriviti jer sigurno zele najbolje..valjda. Mozda samo zele opravdati sebe da su sve o dojenju znale ali majka priroda je jača od njihova znanja. A mozda su u šumi. Žene koje odluce da neće dojiti potpuno podržavam..to je njihov izbor i nitko se nema pravo mješati u to. Eto ukratko  :Grin:

----------


## Konfuzija

Pih. Ja sam samu sebe zamalo uvjerila da nemam mlijeka kad je maloj bilo oko 2 mjeseca. Stalno je sisala, vukla, čim je skineš sa cice počne se bacakati i vrištati. I što pomisliti nego da je dijete gladno. A kad tamo, ona dobila 1300 g u mjesec dana. I bljucka cijelo vrijeme, puca po šavovima, proždrljivica mala.

----------


## Carmina406

Konfuzija  :Grin:  po ovim mojim savjetnicama falilo ti je 10ak ml po obroku..zato ti je i plakala..i moja također...i svačija...a nitko ne voli da mu ditetu nesto fali LOL 

Mislim da triba puno vise akcije vezano za dojenje na Facebooku  jer mnogo žena ne zna ni za Rodu,ni za forum i ne dolaze do prave informacije. Neznam,ja da sam s prvom bebom znala za forum uštedila bih si more suza i bola u duši,ali nisam znala. I skoro postala nedojilja. A nisam neka iz srednjeg vijeka..imala sam internet. Bilo prošlo.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Joj, meni ta prica cesto zna biti joj. Evo malo prije, dragoj osobi koju poznajem par mjeseci nisam mogla presutiti na "nema dovoljno mlijeka". Dosla je od frendice koja je rodila prije 3 tjedna, prica s ljubavlju o njezinoj bebici, ali nema dovoljno mlijeka i patronazna joj je rekla da doda adaptirano.

Ja sutim, sutim, sutim, izdrzim 2 minute, i mislim si, ma s njom sam si dovoljno ok, reci joj. I pocnem ja, a ona ce meni "a tko bi mogao dojiti svakih sat vremena?"

Pa joj ja ispricam kako sam ja i cesce, i kako je na zahtjev - na zahtjev. I onda obje zasutimo i osjecamo se pos.ano, i ja si mislim sto sam joj uopce ista isla govoriti. Eto, to ja mislim - kad mi dode da nekog informiran, ja se osjecam lose  :Wink: . Ne bi mogla biti savjetnica, nikad  :Wink: .

----------


## Ginger

Bubilo, ah, ja sam neki dan presutila...da je s jednim djetetom nestalo mlijeka s par mjeseci, a s drugim skoro odmah
I cude se kak ja jos dojim i imam mlijeka (13mj) i kak sam srednju dojila preko 2 godine
Pa sam jos presutila i s cim ih je nastavila hraniti
I dobro da jesam, a skoro sam na guzicu progovorila
Stvarno se ne mogu nacuditi neinformiranosti u danasnje vrijeme, i ovdje cak mislim vise na nastavak dohrane, a ne na dojenje...

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Takve situacije ne bih uopce dosla u napast komentirati, cak vise ni ne razmisljam o njima. Ovdje se radi o dvije mlade cure, pa reko, mozda da kazem koju pametnu.

I ne muci me neinformiranost... Muci me taj trenutak spoznaje da dojenje cesto nije "svaka 3 sata". I nemogucnost da se ta spoznaja prihvati. Ne (samo) zato sto bi netko bio sve one ruzne epitete (lijen i stogod jos se rabi). Tj. nimalo zato.

Nego opcenito nemogucnost prihvacanja ideje da to moze biti nesto tako bez reda i bilo kad, i svakako. I taj pogled ja mora da se salim kad kazem bilo kad.

----------


## Ginger

A vidis, mene bas muci ta neinformiranost, jer danas su informacije stvarno dostupne
I ne kuzim je li u pitanju nezainteresiranost ili sto?
Isto je u pitanju mlada cura, mladja od mene dosta...
Ma mislim, briga me na kraju dana, al da mi je cudno- jest
A dojenje, eh, ako nije svaka tri sata - ili nemas mlijeka ili je slabo  :Rolling Eyes: 
Te komentare sam dobivala i sa 3.djetetom, nakon sto sto sam prvo dvoje dojila skoro 3,5 godine...

----------


## Apsu

I mene muči neinformiranost. Pogotovo kad susjeda bebi od 7 mjeseci da sarmu i sva sretna trči i sva ponosna svima priča kako je mala pojela cijelu sarmu. 

Ubio me moj stari jucer. Da bi trebala malog polako odviknut, da je njemu dojenje sad samo za igru a sama voda. Skoro sam mu svasta rekla al sam se suzdrzala i otisla isprintat o produzenom dojenju pa ce sad valjda sutit..
Kad ti vlastiti roditelji izvale tako nesto a ti mislis da su informirani.. Jea right

----------


## Zuska

Mene neinformiranost, ne samo po pitanju roditeljstva, IZLUĐUJE. 
Već neko vrijeme treniram šutjeti, teško ide  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

Ja sam trenirala šutnju jedan vikend kad smo bili kod MM-ovih roditelja i kad me njegov tata napao zašto mučim bebu od 5 mjeseci i zašto joj ne dam čaja jer je žedna i da je to moja glupost da joj je dojenje dovoljno.

Kasnije mi je njegova sestrična držala lekciju kako je dojenje super i sve to,ali da bi ju trebala polako odvikavati jer je ona ipak već velika. I da bi stvarno bilo neprikladno da ju kad bude imala 7 mjeseci dojim još uvijek.

Uhhh,sva sreća za moje živce što žive 400 km daleko od mene.

----------


## Ginger

dino, uf, ja u tom slucaju ne bih sutjela

----------


## lavko

A bogati di ja onda živim kad su oko mene sve dojilje i kad i muškarci pitaju zašto pobogu ne dojim!

----------


## Kaae

> I mene muči neinformiranost. Pogotovo kad susjeda bebi od 7 mjeseci da sarmu i sva sretna trči i sva ponosna svima priča kako je mala pojela cijelu sarmu.


Postoji mogucnost da se susjeda informirala, detaljno, ali da je koristila izvore razlicite od onih koje si ti odabrala. Ali necu sad (opet) o dohrani.  :No-no:   :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

a isto tako postoji mogućnost, već sam to napisala,
da nekoga zanima isključivo ono što pedijatar kaže,
da ga ne zanima ni internet, ni novine, ni rekla-kazala niti išta drugo.
i što ćemo ih sad prozvati neinformiranima?
njima je informacija dobivena od pedijatra jednako vrijedna kao i nekom drugom
s nekog drugo mjesta.

----------


## Ninunanu

Eto meni bliska frendica nedavno rodila, došla joj patronazna po prvi put, malena je imala tjedan dana i dobila 200 grama a ova da joj to nije dovoljno i da joj da adaptirano i onda je još i izvalila da joj daje i čaja  :facepalm: 
Toliko o neinformiranosti i to od osobe koja bi trebala biti stručna

----------


## Ginger

A bome, moja bi pedijatrica dobro oprala mamu koja 7 mjesecnu bebu hrani sarmom
A tek onu koja umjesto dojenja ili ad, 4mjesecnoj bebi daje kakao na kravljem mlijeku, uf...
I ne samo da bi ih smatrala neinformiranim....
A inace nije bas prodojeca, jel

Kaae, je, sigurno je gledala americke smjernice pa joj dala sarmu  :Rolling Eyes: 
I ako mislis da je to ok po onome cega si se ti drzala, onda si na onoj temi drugacije pricala
Jer, ova mama sigurno nije zamotala jednu sarmu bez zacina i svega onog sto ide u sarmu pa to dala bebi
Mislim, stvarno mislis da je to ok hrana za 7mjesecnu bebu?
Ako da, nadam se da si u manjini

lavko, a ja se cudim tvojoj onolini, jer oko mene su uglavnom uvakvi slucajevi...

----------


## Danonino

Ja sam podvojena ličnost, jedno dijete na bocama, drugo na sisi  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

A što onda sve te ekstra inteligentne osobe koje kvocaju na dojenje bebe od 5-6-8 mjeseci misle - do kad bi se trebalo dojiti? Mjesec-dva?
Ja ću vam samo reći da skidam kapu svakoj cici s priljepkom na njoj, i onim od 6, 12, 18 mjeseci.... go girls! (uh kako se nadam imati jednog energičnog sisavca)

----------


## jojo

moram se uključiti u ovu raspravu: nakon dugogodišnje neplodnosti dobijemo blizance...ono pitanje koje je nekada glasilo "što vi čekate", pretvorlo se u "dojiš li ih". velika većina poznanika ( namjerno kažem poznanika) bi prvo pitala "dali je sve u redu sa bebama" i odmah " dojiš li ih". Ne da nisam htjela biti nedojilja nego je splet okolnosti u splitskom KBC-u doveo do toga da mi nitko nije mogao pokazati kako se doji, kako se drži beba... vidjela sam kada je sestra pokazivala gospođi koja je bila samnom u sobi i to je to. uvjeravali su me da nemam mlijeka i da se ne izdajam ( što se kasnije pokazalo netočno jer sam se navodno trebala izdajati da navučem mlijeko). prije mj. dana sam otišla na uzv prsiju i dr mi je rekla da nije ni čudo kako nisam mogla dojiti jer skoro i nemam mliječnih žljezda ( valjda genetski).
ujedno imam prijateljicu koja doji svoje trogodišnje dijete( gdje se u tom trenutko zatekne tu i doji). njeno dijete je u 3 godine bilo 5-6 puta u bolnici zbog upale pluća, bronhitis im je svakodnevnica, prehlađen non-stop...( samo ukazujem da nije mjerilo dojila neka žena ili ne).

ja sam rodila na carski i nisam dojila ( jesam li ja uopće mama)??

----------


## rehab

> A bome, moja bi pedijatrica dobro oprala mamu koja 7 mjesecnu bebu hrani sarmom
> A tek onu koja umjesto dojenja ili ad, 4mjesecnoj bebi daje kakao na kravljem mlijeku, uf...
> I ne samo da bi ih smatrala neinformiranim....
> A inace nije bas prodojeca, jel
> 
> Kaae, je, sigurno je gledala americke smjernice pa joj dala sarmu 
> I ako mislis da je to ok po onome cega si se ti drzala, onda si na onoj temi drugacije pricala
> Jer, ova mama sigurno nije zamotala jednu sarmu bez zacina i svega onog sto ide u sarmu pa to dala bebi
> Mislim, stvarno mislis da je to ok hrana za 7mjesecnu bebu?
> ...


Gle, nama to nije ok, jer smo se informirale na Rodi i prihvatile smo te informacije kao relevantne.
Nekome su glavni izvor informacija mama, susjede, patronažne sestre... 
Nastojim se suzdržavati od savjeta, a i ako dajem savjet, nastojim da to ne bude upadljivo, bez onog tona "sad ću ja tebi pokazati kako se to radi".
Gore iznad spomenutoj cimi koja je dala čokoladni puding 2-mjesečnom djetetu, dala sam savjet u vezi kilaže. Jer, dijete je premalo dobilo na kilaži, a ona bebicu non stop šopa vodom i čajem. Kad mi se požalila, savjetovala sam je u stilu "što misliš da joj probaš dati više mlijeka, a manje vode i čaja, to joj je kaloričnije?".
I tako. Da sam joj održala predavanje o isključivom davanju mlijeka prvih 6 mjeseca, ona bi sigurno zauzela obrambeni stav i odbacila moj savjet. Ovako je, nadam se, barem razmislila o tom prijedlogu.

----------


## cvijeta73

jojo, ja nekako mislim da baš i nisi. mama. 
mislim, kakva su to pitanja uopće  :Confused: 
kako do njih dođemo  :Confused: 
a i, iskreno, nekako mi se ne sviđa tvoj opis prijateljičinog dojenja.  :Undecided: 
hoću reć, ako drugi rade podjele, a nama smetaju, pa ajmo mi onda bar pokušati prekinuti to vrzino kolo podjela  :Undecided:

----------


## Ginger

jojo, ne kuzim sto hoces reci...
to da dojenje nije mjerilo bilo cega smo rekli vec na pocetku

----------


## Mali Mimi

Moja prijateljica koja je nedavno rodila išla je i na trudnički tečaj i informirala se o dojenju ali opet džaba, kad ju je uhvatila panika jer je mali pao na težini i nije u 5 dana nadoknadio ono što je izgubio od poroda uvalila mu je bocu, uz blagoslov patronažne. Ja sam imala isti problem na početku kao i ona (mali je tek nakon 2 tjedna vratio porodnu težinu) ali jednostavno sam bila toliko tvrdoglava da ne odustanem odmah iako su me ljudi iz okoline uvjeravali da mi mlijeko nije dovoljno kalorično, najvažnije mi je bilo da imam suport muža i kad je zaškripilo zvala sam SOS tel. da nije bilo njih možda bih i ja odustala.
Hoću reći da je bitno da se žene informiraju ali dok god nemamo dovoljan suport u okolini puno žena neće uspjeti. Barem bi medicinsko osoblje trebalo znati što govori i pomoći rodiljama

----------


## innu

Evo mene. Jedna sam od onih koja je dojenje uzimala zdravo za gotovo.
Ja ću to bez problema.
E, kako mi se samo odbilo od glavu.
Kiksala sam strašno, i dugo sam se borila sa svojim traumama poslije.
I zaboli me tu i tamo koji komentar, ali još uvijek smatram da
mlijeko ne može samo tako nestati, 
mlijeko ne može biti preslabo,
itd.
Ali ne bi mi palo na pamet napisati nešto u stilu da je dojenje precijenjeno samo zato što ja nisam uspjela, dapače, velika većina žena oko mene doji (znam, pitala sam  :Razz: ) i imam osjećaj da se polako ali sigurno vraća taj "trend" (kao što je jedno vrijeme, čini mi se i predugo "trend" bio hranjenje bočicom).
Kako ja sebe doživljavam? Pa puno bolje kako vrijeme prolazi, mogu vam reć'.
Kako me vi doživljavate zbog toga? Uopće mi nije bitno.

----------


## innu

> Hoću reći da je bitno da se žene informiraju ali dok god nemamo dovoljan suport u okolini puno žena neće uspjeti. Barem bi medicinsko osoblje trebalo znati što govori i pomoći rodiljama


x
Vrlo bitna stavka.

----------


## jojo

> jojo, ja nekako mislim da baš i nisi. mama. 
> mislim, kakva su to pitanja uopće 
> kako do njih dođemo 
> a i, iskreno, nekako mi se ne sviđa tvoj opis prijateljičinog dojenja. 
> hoću reć, ako drugi rade podjele, a nama smetaju, pa ajmo mi onda bar pokušati prekinuti to vrzino kolo podjela


krivo si shvatila post, mene su ljudi sa čudom gledali kada sam rekla da ne dojim, a opet se svi čude mojoj prijateljici koja doji skoro tri godine. tila sam reći da ima stvarno svakakvih ljudi. mene nisu samo žene pitale dali dojim nego i muškarci??!! jeli to normalno??

----------


## Ginger

Da, podrska najblize okoline i informiranost su jako bitni
I panika na pocetku je meni stvarno razumljiva
I par bocica ne znaci prestanak dojenja
Moja prva je u bolnici, svih 5 dana (carski) dobivala bocicu, jer je bila mala i nije nista vukla, a gubila je na tezini previse
Pa sam ju ipak dojila 14 mjeseci
Nekad, na zalost, dojenje zahtjeva puno truda i muke, a nekad ne uspije unatoc tome...

----------


## jojo

> Da, podrska najblize okoline i informiranost su jako bitni
> I panika na pocetku je meni stvarno razumljiva
> I par bocica ne znaci prestanak dojenja
> Moja prva je u bolnici, svih 5 dana (carski) dobivala bocicu, jer je bila mala i nije nista vukla, a gubila je na tezini previse
> Pa sam ju ipak dojila 14 mjeseci
> Nekad, na zalost, dojenje zahtjeva puno truda i muke, a nekad ne uspije unatoc tome...


jeli ti netko pokazao kako ćeš dojiti ili si sama uspjela skužiti

----------


## dino84

I meni je patronažna savjetovala da dam AD jer imam male cice pa neće biti dovoljno mlijeka. A i beba mi je u 3 dana dobila samo 10 grama. Na sreću, bila sam dovoljno tvrdoglava i nudila joj cicu svako malo pa je u iduća 3 dana dobila preko 300 grama.

 U rodilištu su joj davali AD jer ja kao nisam imala mlijeka, mala je vrištala na cici i uopće ju nije htjela prihvatiti. I onda smo došle doma i prvi put kada sam joj ponudila prihvatila je bez problema. Uskoro će 7. mjeseci i dojimo i dalje i nadam se da nećemo uskoro prestati. 

Ovi što su meni prigovarali zbog dojenja bebe od 5 mjeseci, smatraju da treba dojiti do 4 mjeseca jer onda beba treba početi jesti drugu hranu i dojenje više ničemu ne služi. I to je na žalost, toliko duboko ukorijenjeno krivo mišljenje i razmišljanje da uopće ne bi bilo nikakve koristi da sam im išla objašnjavati bilo što drugo.

----------


## Muma

> Ovi što su meni prigovarali zbog dojenja bebe od 5 mjeseci, smatraju da treba dojiti do 4 mjeseca jer onda beba treba početi jesti drugu hranu i dojenje više ničemu ne služi.


 :facepalm:

----------


## Ginger

> jeli ti netko pokazao kako ćeš dojiti ili si sama uspjela skužiti


Pokazali su mi u bolnici i stvarno se trudili, a pokazala mi je i patronazna (super zenska)
Zvala sam i sos 
A materijale o dojenju sam isprintala negdje u 12 tt
Jedno vrijeme je malena papala uz cicu i izdojeno na bocicu, dok nije ojacala i pocela kak spada vuci
Patronazna mi je cesto dolazila da ne bi slucajno pala na tezini

----------


## cvijeta73

> mene nisu samo žene pitale dali dojim nego i muškarci??!! jeli to normalno??


a gle, šta ćeš pitati ženu koja je tek rodila, o čemu ćeš pričati nego jel kaka, jel spava, jel doji. šta ja znam, nije mi to neko zabranjeno pitanje. 
da, sori na krivo shvaćenom postu. 
a tako ti je to, oni koji se vole čudit će se uvijek svemu čudit  :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

> Zadnji put kad smo bili kod pedijatrice u čekaoni, malac od nekih godinu i kusur je počeo potezati mamu za majicu, a ona mu je nakon nekoliko pokušaja odgovaranja, kriomice, nakon što je snimila cijelu čekaonicu, dala ciku... E, pa, tuga me uhvatila. 
> Prema nedojiljama nemam stav... Ne pačam se ljudima u život. Ali ova me je gornja scena baš pogodila. Htjela sam mu ja dati svoju cicu.


Možda je ženi bilo neugodno kaj tako pozorno promatraš šta i kako ona razgovara sa svojim djetetom.

----------


## Apsu

I meni je u rodilistu mali vristao na cici pa su me pitali dal da ga nahrane. To ti je podrska. Kad su ga vodili na kupanje napisala sam na papiric da cu ih tuziti ako mu daju dohranu i stavila to na njega. 
24 sata je na sisi bio, cimerica koja je uspjesno dojila prvo dijete i sad drugo mi je govorila da odustanem jer je gladan. 
Moje gladno dijete je vratilo porodajnu tezinu u 4 dana a dobio 1600g prvi mjesec.
Sve zahvaljujuci rodi, jer drugu potporu nisam imala.

Toliko se mucis da uspjesno dojis i onda ti dodu pametni koji te pitaju zasto uopce dojis i da bi trebala prestat  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jojo

> Pokazali su mi u bolnici i stvarno se trudili, a pokazala mi je i patronazna (super zenska)
> Zvala sam i sos 
> A materijale o dojenju sam isprintala negdje u 12 tt
> Jedno vrijeme je malena papala uz cicu i izdojeno na bocicu, dok nije ojacala i pocela kak spada vuci
> Patronazna mi je cesto dolazila da ne bi slucajno pala na tezini


vjerovala ili ne - meni nitko. u bolnici sesta na neonatologiji nije imala vremena a patronažna kada je bila u posjetu pričala ako joj je upravo preminuo muž i nažli su ga mrtvog.... eto tako kreće moja priča o dojenju...

----------


## Deaedi

> Moja prijateljica koja je nedavno rodila išla je i na trudnički tečaj i informirala se o dojenju ali opet džaba, kad ju je uhvatila panika jer je mali pao na težini i nije u 5 dana nadoknadio ono što je izgubio od poroda uvalila mu je bocu, uz blagoslov patronažne. Ja sam imala isti problem na početku kao i ona (mali je tek nakon 2 tjedna vratio porodnu težinu) ali jednostavno sam bila toliko tvrdoglava da ne odustanem odmah iako su me ljudi iz okoline uvjeravali da mi mlijeko nije dovoljno kalorično, najvažnije mi je bilo da imam suport muža i kad je zaškripilo zvala sam SOS tel. da nije bilo njih možda bih i ja odustala.
> Hoću reći da je bitno da se žene informiraju ali dok god nemamo dovoljan suport u okolini puno žena neće uspjeti. Barem bi medicinsko osoblje trebalo znati što govori i pomoći rodiljama


Jako mi je ružno pročitati ovako nešto:


> uvalila mu je bocu, uz blagoslov patronažne


Dakle, žena se informirala, obratila sručnoj osobi koja je napravila procjenu stanja majke i djeteta, ali niti to nije dovoljno dobro.

Ispada da se uopće ne treba informirati, jer ionako nema svrhe, ako se informiraš a ne uspiješ dojiti, onda nisi dovoljno uporan.

Hoću reći, ništa ne može razlog da se ne doji, zar ne?

----------


## Deaedi

> I meni je u rodilistu mali vristao na cici pa su me pitali dal da ga nahrane. To ti je podrska. Kad su ga vodili na kupanje napisala sam na papiric da cu ih tuziti ako mu daju dohranu i stavila to na njega.


Joj, da su barem menet to pitali, moji su vrištali od gladi, nitko ih nije htio nahraniti, ja sam tražila da ih nahrane inače ću ih tužiti.

----------


## Ginger

jojo bas mi je zao
Deaedi, naravno da moze

----------


## Mali Mimi

Drugi put (ako budeš imala još djece) jojo zovi SOS telefon i prije toga se dobro podloži teorijom jedino to će ti pomoći(imaš i dobru brošuru o dojenju iz Rode), od patronažnih sestara je malo tko uopće dobio pametni savjet koliko čujem. Meni moja isto nije puno pomogla samo mi je pogoršavala osjećaj panike (mislim trudila se žena ali opet na krivi način)

----------


## Mali Mimi

Deadi nemoj mi molim te svaku riječ analizirati, nisam ništa krivo mislila samo mi je krivo što je tako ispalo i njoj je isto krivo, rekla je da sad zna ono što zna da bi vjerojatno drugačije

----------


## bella77

> vjerovala ili ne - meni nitko. u bolnici sesta na neonatologiji nije imala vremena a patronažna kada je bila u posjetu pričala ako joj je upravo preminuo muž i nažli su ga mrtvog.... eto tako kreće moja priča o dojenju...


Nemoj se sad ljutiti, ali mene ovo ljuti, ovaj tvoj stav. Kao: meni nisu pokazali, pa je to moje opravdanje. 
Mogla si u google jednostavno upisati "how to breastfeed" i vjerujem da bi nasla i filmica i tekstova i slika. I to tjekom 9 mjeseci trudnoce, a ne zadnji tren ocekivati od med. osoblja, kad je poznato da od njih je pomoc vise iznimka nego pravilo.
Ne pisem sad ovo da ti stvaram osjecaj krivnje, nego da tu stoji i pise za onoga tko ce citati i panicariti ako naidje na istu situaciju kao i ti. Da se snadje i ne misli da je sad dojenje propalo jer nema joj tko pokazati.

Sto se savjeta tice, moj jedini savjet je uvijek bio da ne slusaju osobe koje nisu uspjele, nego osobe koje jesu. To vrijedi za bilo sto u zivotu, pa tako i dojenje. A za bilo koji drugi savjet, moraju me bas direktno pitati sto ih zanima.

----------


## cvijeta73

joj, bella, nije nikakvo opravdavanje, šta se netko ima uopće bilo kome opravdavati. nego prikaz onoga što se desilo. i sad tebe to ljuti. 
recimo, oko mene su svi dojili.
ali svi nisu imali ama baš nikakvih problema oko dojenja.
ono, beba se rodi i oni doje, a mlijeko curi na sve strane.
i tako sam provela trudnoću u blaženom miru da će tako biti i meni. 
prvi put. nit sam čitala nit guglala (doduše nisam imala ni net ja mislim). 
pa nije bilo baš tako.
no, splet okolnosti je bio takav da sam ipak uspjela.  
drugi put opet isto. sad sam već guglala i dobila potvrdu, ovdje, na rodi di me gugl nanio :D  onoga što sam i prvi put nekako instinktivno mislila - da ne može mlijeko nestati tek tako.

----------


## bella77

OK, opravdanje je kriva riječ, jer je jojo samo pisala što se njoj dogodilo.
Ali, da, ljuti me da je svo svjetsko znanje na bilo koju temu dostupno klikom miša, a eto mi sjedimo u neznanju i poslije se čudom čudimo...

Situacija danas i prije interneta je neusporediva. Onomad se radilo onako ako je mater, strina, tetka radila ili kako je pisalo u onoj jednoj knjizi koju smo svi imali o bebama.  :Smile:

----------


## Carmina406

Pa ja mislim da je sasvim ljudski opravdavati se. 

Ja sam prvu bebu dojila 6-7mj uz tesku muku i s kombiniranjem ad-a. Opravdavala sam sebe stresom,savjetima neinformiranih ljudi itd. A tko me šiša šta nisan uguglala 'sve o dojenju' valjda bi tu Roda iskočila prva. Nema opravdanja,a ja sama sebi i dalje tražim opravdanje i utjehu. Tako je to,valjda je tako lakše.

Jedna moja prijateljica je sama sebi tražila opravdanje toliko daleko da je imala nalaz od specijalista da ima premalo mliječhnih žlijezda. I onda je rodila opet...i dojila više od godinu dana bez problema. 

Kome god mogu dat cu savjet i uopce se necu osjecati lose pritom. Ako nesto neznam uputit cu tamo di znam da znaju tu informaciju. I to je to. Nije toliki problem u neinformiranosti majke koliko u neinformiranosti svih ostalih. I dalje vladaju oni koji misle da mlijeko nestaje nakon 3mj,da beba treba dojiti svako 3h,da treba dobivati na težini 1kg mjesecno do godine dana. Nažalost

----------


## Kaae

> Kaae, je, sigurno je gledala americke smjernice pa joj dala sarmu 
> I ako mislis da je to ok po onome cega si se ti drzala, onda si na onoj temi drugacije pricala
> Jer, ova mama sigurno nije zamotala jednu sarmu bez zacina i svega onog sto ide u sarmu pa to dala bebi
> Mislim, stvarno mislis da je to ok hrana za 7mjesecnu bebu?
> Ako da, nadam se da si u manjini


Ma joj, ne mislim da je sarma ok za sedmomjesecnu bebu, ali mi je otprilike  jednako nebulozno kolutanje ocima na ono sto rade drugi. Ocito nemaju pojma, nije da su nasli studiju u kojoj pise da je sarma sa svinjskom masti i preslanim zeljem odlicna  hrana za pocetak dohrane (iako, ima dijelova svijeta gdje je to bas tako i vjerojatno im je sasvim dobro tako kako jest). Generalnih americkih smjernica nema, osim onih sto govore o preporuci iskljucivog dojenja do barem 6 mjeseci, a zatim o sigurnosti, kako ne bi doslo do gusenja hranom.

U slucaju sa sarmom, mislim da je mama lose informirana i da se ocito nalazi u okolini gdje je to prihvatljiva hrana. Umjesto kolutanja ocima na forumu, pokusala bih joj reci da sarma bas i nije nesto, a ako mi nije dovoljno bliska ili me ne trazi savjet, onda bih je stvarno pustila da hrani bebu sarmom. Nije idealno, ali ne ugrozava zivot nikome, kao sto bi ugrozavala da vozi dijete zavezano za krov automobila.  :neznam:

----------


## Ginger

Ok, stima
Necu kolutati ocima pred njom, al eto negdje moram...
I ja savjete u RL dijelim ako me se pita, inace ne
Ovdje na forumu pretpostavljam, da ako netko pise, ocekuje i nekakav odgovor

----------


## Kaae

Ali kolutanje ocima na tu sarmu ide u isti kos s kolutanjem ocima na hranjenje adaptiranim ili na dojenje. Bezveze je i jedno i drugo i trece.

----------


## Ginger

Meni nije

----------


## Ginger

Da se nadovezem, meni je ta sarma u rangu ove sto je 4mjesecnom djetetu umjesto dojenja i ad davala kravlje mlijeko s kakaom

----------


## Kaae

Nije  jedino ako ne polazimo svi s istog stajalista, a to je da vecina roditelja, i to velika vecina, zeli najbolje za svoju djecu. Vecina vecine ima barem neku ideju gdje bi mogla potraziti informacije koje imaju smisla, a manjina ili ne zna, ili stvarno nije u prilici.

----------


## Ginger

Ja i dalje mislim isto

----------


## Apsu

Ja sam joj zakolutala ocima u zivo, pa mogu i na forumu. 
I ne, kolutanje na adaptirano i kolutanje na sarmu ne idu u isti kos.

Ja bi recimo voljela da je mene mama od 3-ceg dana zivota hranila sa adaptiranim mlijekom, umjesto kravljeg mlijeka sa keksima. I voljela bi da mama od moje sestricne nije njoj kao dvomjesecnoj bebi dala krvavice, umjesto adaptiranog mlijeka. I ona bi to voljela, jer mozda nebi imala toliko problema sa zelucem danas.

----------


## Ginger

Pa da, adaptirano mlijeko je hrana prikladna za bebe, a sarma to nije
Neusporedivo je
I da, za mene je neinformirana, jer sam sigurna da joj niti jedan pedijatar ne bi savjetovao da bebu hrani sarmom (ako idemo s tim da ne moraju svi traziti informacije online)

----------


## Kaae

A mozda je zena, pardonmyfrench, stvarno paglu pa nije ni pitala pedijatra sto dijete treba jesti, a pedijatar joj je toliko los da je nikad nije pitao cime hrani tu bebu. Recimo nas pedijatar svaki put pita sto dijete jede, a i koliko. Ne znam rade li to svi. 

Nemamo svi iste mogucnosti, ni intelektualne, a ni neke druge, neovisno o  tome sto je u danasnje vrijeme vrlo jednostavno doci do informacija. Super je educirati i podijeliti nesto sto znamo s drugima, pogotovo ako je to sto znamo zapravo i ispravan, tocan savjet. Bezveze je kolutati ocima i ne napraviti nista jer od toga, zapravo, nitko nema koristi.

----------


## Carmina406

Ma to ti je ona priča..baba Mara je svojima davala sarmu pa im ništa ne fali. Neki ljudi smatraju uspjehom da im beba od 6mj jede SVE. Valjda je onda napredno. Neinformiranost. Možda i glupost. Tanka je granica. I ja sam u nekim svojim potezima bila neinformirana,pa i paglu  :Wink:  da nebi bilo da vrijeđam. Patronažne treba obrazovati. Pedijatri nemaju vremena objašnjavati do detalja. Med.sestre također..ako i znaju nemaju vremena. Al zato baba Mara ima vremena i znanja na pretek

----------


## Carmina406

Ja se ne sićan da je nas pedijatar pitao što jede (bar ne nakon 7mj) a odlična je žena,informirana i po pitanju dojenja i dohrane. Možda nije pitala jer joj ja izgledam informirano i pametno. LOL

Nemaju ljudi nažalost vremena za detalje,a i neki roditelji funkc. na način: ma pust doktore,oni malo pretjeruju. Surađuju sa farmaceutima. Kravlje je zdravije od ad-a i sl. blablarije

Al kako nam je sve u kukumaru tako i na ovom području. Ništa čudno

Puno ljudi nije kompetentno za svoj posao,pa je teško procijeniti što poslušati. Vjerujem da postoji mnogo pedijatara čijem bi se mišljenju vi tj mi zgrozile. Sarma nađe sarmu bez problema  :Wink:

----------


## buble

da se vratimo temi ... (skrenuli ste malo na dohranu)

mislim da je puno toga u samoj majci tj. dojilji ili nedojilji 
samo da napomenem da nikoga ne osuđujem svako ima svoje razloge!!

ali evo moj primjer... imala sam velikih problema sa ragadama 6 tjedana i na kraju su ragade prošle sa zepter lampama (sve sam drugo probala) ali nisam odustala od dojenja zbog ragada iako mi je tada puno žena i starijih i mlađih reklo da zašto se toliko mučim?!! znači tad je cicala skoro svakih sat i pol po 45 minuta a dok nije cicala ako sam bila samo sa mužem ili sama hodala sam po stanu gola u gornjem dijelu  :Laughing:  i isto sam spavala bez gornjeg dijela piđame a najkompliciranije mi je bilo nosanje ali dobro prošlo je i to... 
i sad nakon godinu dana dojenja pričam sa jednom kolegicom na poslu o tim ragadama i kako sad imam lijepe bijele ožiljke na rozim bradavicama a ona meni kaže ajme pa zašto si se toliko mučila kad postoji ad mlijeko?!!

dakle hoću reći da je nekim ženama koliko god bile informirane ili ne jednostavno dojenje kao takvo totalno nebitno

----------


## Apsu

buble, identična priča kod mene. Sve isto, hodala gola po stanu, spavala gola, problem mi bio nositi, 2 mjeseca mi je trebalo da zarastu rane, svaki podoj suze u očima a prije svakog početka podoja htjela sam vrištati od užasa zato što opet moram dojiti. No, uspjeli smo. I naravno da me onda naživcira pitanje da zašto uopće dojim. Ili zašto još dojim. Mogu misliti kako je mamama koje su uz sve još imale i izvukle mastitise, soorove i tko zna što sve ne.

----------


## Deaedi

> dakle hoću reći da je nekim ženama koliko god bile informirane ili ne jednostavno dojenje kao takvo totalno nebitno


Upravo tako.

----------


## AdioMare

> dakle hoću reći da je nekim ženama koliko god bile informirane ili ne jednostavno dojenje kao takvo totalno nebitno


ok, slažem se da je tako, ali nije nebitno njihovoj djeci.

----------


## vertex

Ja ne bih rekla da je jednostavno doći do informacija. Jednostavno je doći do hrpe kontradiktornih informacija, to da.
Svatko ih filtrira kroz sebe i čuje što mora čuti, već prema tome kakav je i u kojoj je fazi vlastitog života.

Ne treba ovdje povlačiti pitaje osobne odgovornosti. U trudnoću i roditeljstvo svi stupamo više manje nespremni, i vodimo se za primjerima oko nas tj. upijamo to neko kolektivno znanje.

----------


## sirius

Tako je.
Na osobnoj razini nam dojenje moze biti potpuno nevazno .
sa informacijama ili bez njih.
Ali na drustvenoj razini nam ne moze biti nevazno jer je optimalna hrana za novorodence i ima brojne prednosti za majku.
Generalno , ako se gleda globalno, visoka stopa dojenja donosi dobrobiti u zdravlju populacije.

----------


## Ginger

sirius, lijepo si to rekla

vazno je, koliko god to nekom osobno bilo nevazno

----------


## buble

> Tako je.
> Na osobnoj razini nam dojenje moze biti potpuno nevazno .
> sa informacijama ili bez njih.
> Ali na drustvenoj razini nam ne moze biti nevazno jer je optimalna hrana za novorodence i ima brojne prednosti za majku.
> Generalno , ako se gleda globalno, visoka stopa dojenja donosi dobrobiti u zdravlju populacije.


slažem se u potpunosti!
malim koracima idemo prema cilju... ovakve udruge kao što je RODA uvelike pridonose tome! Podrška dojenju u bolnicama je sve bolja i bolja! Iako čujem da je u manjim gradovima podrška u bolnicama katastrofa ili nikakva  :Crying or Very sad: 
I na kraju krajeva ja sama promoviram dojenje koliko mogu ali kako sam i rekla nekim ženama je to apsolutno nebitno. Sa jednom prijateljicom sam odustala o promocije  :Smile:  nakon što mi je rekla da svojoj bebici daje čaja i pazi još kaže ona meni na deci čaja stavim SAMO (pazi samo) žličicu šečera i to već od tjedan dana bebici ....skoro smo se posvađali  :Sad: 
i kako da ja onda nastavim sa promocijom...

----------


## Ginger

buble, promoviras tamo gdje to ima smisla
tj.pricas ako te se pita
jer, u ovakvim slucajevima sto ti navodis, to nema smisla
bar ja tako mislim

----------


## sirius

> slažem se u potpunosti!
> malim koracima idemo prema cilju... ovakve udruge kao što je RODA uvelike pridonose tome! Podrška dojenju u bolnicama je sve bolja i bolja! Iako čujem da je u manjim gradovima podrška u bolnicama katastrofa ili nikakva 
> I na kraju krajeva ja sama promoviram dojenje koliko mogu ali kako sam i rekla nekim ženama je to apsolutno nebitno. Sa jednom prijateljicom sam odustala o promocije  nakon što mi je rekla da svojoj bebici daje čaja i pazi još kaže ona meni na deci čaja stavim SAMO (pazi samo) žličicu šečera i to već od tjedan dana bebici ....skoro smo se posvađali 
> i kako da ja onda nastavim sa promocijom...


Nekad je vrlo tanka granica izmedu promocije i petljanja u osobne izbore.
Treba ju znati prepoznati, na osobnoj razini.
To jos moras nauciti.  :Smile:

----------


## buble

pa to onda nije promocija...
nego već dok je neka od prijateljica/rodica/kolegica trudna već krećem sa laganom promocijom/edukacijom

----------


## buble

da polako shvaćam

----------


## sirius

Postoji razlika izmedu ( globalne) promocije i ( vlastite) samopromocije.  :Smile: 
Nekad je to dvoje tesko razdojiti .

----------


## sirius

" razdojiti" 
kako prigodno.
 :Smile: 
trebalo je biti " razdvojiti" , ali i ova greska je zgodno uletjela.

----------


## gianna87

Ovo je moja priča o nedojenju. 
Kad sam ostala trudna informirala sam se o svemu u vezi djeteta pa tak i dojenju. I znala sam tj. nisam ZNALA nego sam naučila koji me sve problemi mogu snaći i kako ih riješiti.
Porod je prošao ok, dobila sam ga odmah na prvi podoj, iako nije to baš bio podoj, više je on malo cuclao i mazio se. Prvu noć nije bio sa mnom. Ujutro se budim i prvo gledam u svoje cicke. Promjena nema, nisu nabrekle nisu tvrde. Donose mi malca i od tad se ne razdvajamo. Na svako njegovo kme cica je u ustima. Nakon cijelog dana nacicavanja ja sam umorna, on se dere, javljaju se ragade, sestra nas obilazi i govori kak je to sve ok i kak nam super ide. Na cicama i dalje nema promjena.
Noć provodimo u začaranom krugu dojenja, deranja, nosanja, sve gorih ragada... Ujutro i sester kuže da nešto nije ok, stiskaju cice nikakve kapljice ne izlaze, kao zaključak je da još mlijeko nije došlo ali da je sve ok i da dalje dojimo. A meni je već zlo od svega, kužim da je za ragade kriv krivi položaj i kužim da nema mlijeka jer on ne cica efektivno ali nitko me ne doživljava, samo vi njega na cicu, čudotvoran odgovor.
I tak prolazi još jedan dan, ja plačem, djete vrišti i niš više ne pali neće više ni cicu, muž dolazi u posjetu i ne zna šta da radi s nama. Navečer ih molim da mu daju AD i da mi je već puna kapa svega ali ne može, rodilište prijatelj djece, samo cica i bok.
I tako te noći u 4 ujutro napokon dolazi sestra koja više nije mogla slušat deračinu i sva ljuta govori mi da kakva sam ja to mama koja ne zna smiriti djete i da će njega sad odnjeti da se ja odmorim. Moš misliti. Sljedeća dva sata ja radim i razmišljam kak bi bilo da se bacim kroz prozor.
Dolazi i spasonosni treći dan, trebamo ići kući ali jasno mi je da ne idemo jer mali više i ne plače, sav je mlitav, ne možeš ga probuditi ne reagira više na niš, cimerice i ja provjeravamo jel diše. Dolazi pedijatrica i govori: mama vi ćete ili nahraniti svoje djete ili ide na infuziju." Svijet mi se srušio, počinje panika, od mojih cica još niš... Zovem sestru molim za pomoć, on veli da kaj mi nije jasno i odlazi. 
Zovem muža i govorim mu da idemo u apartman ili ja uzimam djete i idem doma.

----------


## gianna87

Moj muž mi je masirao cice, stavljao obloge, držao malog na cici jer sam već od umora padala u nesvjest itd i napokon su nas pustili doma. Mali je izgubio na kilaži 430 grama što je po meni totalno van pameti. Zovemo odmah patronažnu koja je totalno prodojeća uspjetg ćemo mi to, slušam sve savjete, ali ni 15 dan od poroda nije vratio porođajnu težinu. Tad na njen savjet dajemo AD i nakon 15 dana nervoze i vrištanja, otpalih bradavica, suza i nemoći dobivamo dvosatni predah. Kombinirali smo dojenje i AD dva mjeseca, a onda sam odustala jer mi se iskreno više nije dalo boriti i patii kad je što jeo, da li je gladan ili nije... I nakon dva mjeseca tortura je završila i napokon sam počela biti opuštena i uživati u svojem djetetu koje također više nije bilo nervozno, plačljivo itd.
I na kraju priče podržavam dojenje i dalje, nadam se da će sa drugim biti uspješno, ali ako i neće, ovakav show si više nikad ne bi priuštila ma što od tko mislio o tome.

----------


## Carmina406

Pa da,promocija...samopromocija.

Nek se sve one kojima je uspjelo ako treba i samopromoviraju jer ove kojima uspjelo nije se itekako se (samo)promoviraju svojim "znanjem" o dojenju. Jer vjerujte mi one "znaju" sve,al eto spadaju u onih neznam točno 2% žena koje uistinu nemogu dojiti. Ja sam dojila,a i dalje neznam ni 30% o dojenju...zato one "znaju" i educiraju. Govorim o svojoj okolini i onome što sam vidjela i čula svojim očima i ušima.

----------


## Carmina406

I ja ne pričam samo ako me se pita već i onda kada netko meni priča o svom dojenju ili kako je nestalo/prestalo. Ili onda kada netko u mojoj prisutnosti daje krive savjete,onda se itekako osjećam dužnom reći ono šta smatram ispravnim. Trenutno imam dva različita iskustva dojenja i dva različita uspjeha pa barem u tom okviru mogu reći da kad sam radila na način A završilo je manje slavno,a dok sam radila na način B završilo je 6mj isključivog dojenja bez da se dalo kapljice vode i sveukupno 15mj dojenja. (moglo je još,al nije mi se dalo  :Grin:  )Uostalom uvijek kažem gdje sam ja dosla do svih potrebnih info o dojenju čemu mogu i zahvaliti da je uspjelo. A onaj koji prima informaciju ima priliku odlučiti sam za sebe

----------


## bella77

Gianna, ti su rodila u Petrovoj? Sjećam te se s teme o Petrovoj. Ova tvoja priča mi je totalno iznenađenje sa Petrovu. Prvo, da nisu dali nadohranu, a drugo da su te pustili s bebom u tom stanju doma. 
Kad sam bila na babinjačama poslije prvog poroda (isto Petrova) jedna cimerica isto tako nije nikako mogla nahraniti bebu, ali pedijatar nije pustio bebu doma u tom stanju. Ne znam kako je završilo jer sam ja otišla, a cimerica je ostala. Rodile smo isti dan.

----------


## gianna87

Da, Bella, rodila sam U Petrovoj ali samo tjedan dana nakon što su uveli rooming-in i to je bio sveopći kaos, pa volim svoje iskustvo pripisati njihovoj potrebi za prilagodbom. Jer i sestre su se žalile da one to ne žele da je njima koma, da se ne zna tko pije tko plaća, a bile su u tolkom strahu od glavne sestre Marije kao da je ona ne znam Hitler, jer njezine su smjernice samo dojenje, dojenje, dojenje, jer su jedva dobili status rodilišta prijatelja djece i da ne nabrajam... 
Iskreno da nije bilo mogućnosti apartmana tj., mogućnosti da imam nekoga uz sebe ne znam kako bi to sve završilo.... A, kad sam vidjela djete u tom stanju veći strah u životu nisam vidjela.... I jako mi je krivo što sam toliko molila za pomoć i angažirala se, a pomoći nigdje.
Vjerujem da je sad situacija bolja, jer mi je kuma rodila prije dva tjedna i kaže da su se doveli u red.

----------


## Deaedi

> Gianna, ti su rodila u Petrovoj? Sjećam te se s teme o Petrovoj. Ova tvoja priča mi je totalno iznenađenje sa Petrovu. Prvo, da nisu dali nadohranu, a drugo da su te pustili s bebom u tom stanju doma. 
> Kad sam bila na babinjačama poslije prvog poroda (isto Petrova) jedna cimerica isto tako nije nikako mogla nahraniti bebu, ali pedijatar nije pustio bebu doma u tom stanju. Ne znam kako je završilo jer sam ja otišla, a cimerica je ostala. Rodile smo isti dan.



To je protuzakonito, ako mama želi dati bebi bočicu i otići doma, ne smiju oni zadržavati mamu i dijete u bolnici ako im ne ide dojenje. 

Šta je slijedeće, ne možeš dobiti svoje dijete jer ne dojiš uspješno, a onda možda i direkt u Remetinec, a beba kod Opačičke.

----------


## zekana

> Moj muž mi je masirao cice, stavljao obloge, držao malog na cici jer sam već od umora padala u nesvjest itd i napokon su nas pustili doma. Mali je izgubio na kilaži 430 grama što je po meni totalno van pameti. Zovemo odmah patronažnu koja je totalno prodojeća uspjetg ćemo mi to, slušam sve savjete, ali ni 15 dan od poroda nije vratio porođajnu težinu. Tad na njen savjet dajemo AD i nakon 15 dana nervoze i vrištanja, otpalih bradavica, suza i nemoći dobivamo dvosatni predah. Kombinirali smo dojenje i AD dva mjeseca, a onda sam odustala jer mi se iskreno više nije dalo boriti i patii kad je što jeo, da li je gladan ili nije... I nakon dva mjeseca tortura je završila i napokon sam počela biti opuštena i uživati u svojem djetetu koje također više nije bilo nervozno, plačljivo itd.
> I na kraju priče podržavam dojenje i dalje, nadam se da će sa drugim biti uspješno, ali ako i neće, ovakav show si više nikad ne bi priuštila ma što od tko mislio o tome.


Bravo! Ja sam ISTO tako imala jade svjetske i na kraju priče: drago mi je da sam dala sve od sebe, ali ni-ka-da više si to ne bih priuštila. Bradavice skoro otpale, nema, ali neeeeeema dovoljno mlijeka, ma tko god što god pričao, beba urlikala i plakala, ja plakala i jaukala što od jada, što od boli... ma koma. Onda jad što sam dohranu uvela. Toliki jad da u svjesnosti da mi je dijete sito i konačno mirno i spokojno nisam ni to znala cijeniti jer sam se grizla i plakala što nemam dovoljno mlijeka. 

A sad... rekla sam si: Ima-ima, nema-nema. I evo, nema mali ni 4 mjeseca, a mlijeka NEEEEEEEMA! S njom sam izdajala do zadnje kapi, do 6og mjeseca se našlo 50% i manje, ali sad evo i ranije neeeeeeeema! Unatoč inzistiranju na dojenju. Nestalo, bye bye.

Podržavam dojenje, voljela bih da imam potoke mlijeka kao neke. Došlo mi je da se ubijem kad mi je prijateljica s kojom sam šetala rekla da ona (kad joj je beba imala 3 mjeseca) izdoji 100ml iz jedne i 100 iz druge, a ja ne mogu 30ml iz obje u to vrijeme! 

Moj savjet je- dojite drage moje, ali ako neće- šta ćeš?! Potraži svu moguću pomoć, daj sve od sebe da znaš da si sve za to dijete dala pa kako god da bude- prihvati!

Sretno svim dojiljama, stvarno je predivno priviti bebu i dojiti  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Mogucnost izdajanja nema ama bas nikakve veze sa dojenjem i kolicinom mlijeka
Niti mlijeko moze odjednom nestati, kao niti odjednom nastati (samo na pocetku nadolazi naglo u vecim kolicinama)
Ostalo je sve princip ponude i potraznje

gianna, grozno, jako mi je zao sto ti je tako bilo
beba ne smije biti gladna
u nasem rodilistu svaki dan vazu bebe i pazi se da pad ne predje 10% porodjajne tezine, koliko je normalni fizioloski pad
ima isto svakakvih slucajeva, di su sestre ovakve ili onakve, ali ako beba gubi na tezini vise od ocekivanog, reagira se (bar jesu kod ovih slucajeva koje ja znam)
beba se ni u kom slucaju ne smije dovesti u takvo stanje  :Sad: 
moja treca curka, nakon sto je super cikila 18 sati, sljedecih 12 nije htjela bi blizu cice - vristala je i nisam ju mogla umiriti
rekla sam sestri i nakon nekog vremena dali su joj malo glukoze
kad je proslo 12 sati od zadnjeg podoja dali su joj malo adaptiranog na casu (uz moju dozvolu), nisu je pustili samo tako
al malena je nakon toga primila cicu i evo skoro 14 mjeseci ne ispusta
hocu reci, bez obzira na rodiliste prijatelj djece i bez obzira koliko dojenje bilo vazno, kad se mora reagirati - mora se

----------


## zasad skulirana

ginger, i ja znam da je to u teoriji tako ( izdajanje i kolicina nemaju veze) ...ali, zasto su uvijek one koje ne uspijevaju u dojenju iste koje ne mogu skoro nista ni izdojiiti?

i sad,netko ko ne zna ce mi reci: a nisi imala mlijeka a ja cu ga ispraviti: ne,steko mi je let-down...
whatever,epilog je isti...

...moj kao u zekane, ja sam odbijala dati AD u više navrata (a pogotovo tu glukozu odma u rodilistu) i na kraju kad je pedica na karton napisala: pothranjenost (100gr mi je dobila u mjesec,nije se ni na porodjajnu vratila) morala sam davat 5x 90ml dnevno, tolike kolicine odjednom,kao da ju ni ne dojim... mjesecima sam se pitala,da sam barem pristala davati AD ranije,samo malo na casicu,mozda bi bilo drugacije....ovako sam uspjela jos 3mj dok je uopce htjela tu i tamo sisat...

----------


## Ginger

skulirana, evo ja sam tri puta uspjesno dojila (dojim), a osim u fazi pocetne prepunjenosti nikad nista nisam mogla izdojiti (10 ml uopce ne racunam)
s tim da je moja prva cura u rodilistu svih 5 dana bila na adaptiranom i glukozi (uz uspostavljanje dojenja, naravno), a najmanja je jednokratno dobila i glukozu i adaptirano na casu
eto...

----------


## Ginger

btw, ovo s manjom i ad su probali, jer su htjeli vidjeti zeli li beba uopce papati (nakon 12 sati od zadnjeg podoja)
glukozu je dobila kojih 9-10 sati od tog zadnjeg podoja, al ni to nije htjela (5 ml je popila)
ja sam naglasila da svakako zelim dojiti

----------


## Apsu

Nikad nisam uspjela izdojiti vise od 30ml iz obje dojke zajedno!
Nikad. Trudila sam se i mučila satima sa elektricnom izdajalicom, rucnom i sa rukama. 
Nikad mi nije naglo nadoslo mlijeko, cice su mi od prvog dana mekane.
Jastucici za dojenje mi nisu trebali jer mi mlijeko nije curilo.
Mali je vristao i imala sam ga doslovno 24 sata na cici. 

Uspjesno dojim 14 mjeseci. Iskljucivo dojen do 6 mj.
Izdajanje, tvrdoca cica i plac bebe nisu uvijek znak da mlijeka nema.

----------


## Carmina406

Meni je toliko naglo nadošlo mlijeko da je malo rec da ga je bilo do pupka. Pored toga svega riječi glavne sestre na babinjačama su bile: "Gladno. Donesite ad" To je trenutak koji je bio ključan da bi nastavili dojiti. Dojili smo dugo. Svako je dite drugačije,i majka...i cicka. I svako nedojenje ima svoj razlog. Ja opet vjerujem da tamo gdje ima 30ml mlijeka može ga biti i 130 samo treba naći način. Nažalost mnoge majke ne mogu,a oni koji bi im trebali pomoći ne znaju. 

Žao mi je što ti dr. mogu samo reći da je beba pothranjena bez da ulože svoje vrijeme da vide zašto je tako. Baba je dobila 100g u mj dana..znači da je ipak mlijeka bilo jer da nije beba bi još izgubila. Dr. nemaju vremena,neki čak ni znanje. 

S druge strane treba svaka majka biti ponosna na svoj trud neovisno o tome koliko je trajalo. Na svaki dan trebate sebi dati priznanje i biti sretne makar se dojilo 15dana.

----------


## Kaae

Zekana, vezano uz tvoj slucaj, na nekoliko topica smo ponavljali da mlijeko ne moze nestati preko noci, bas kako Ginger kaze, vec da je rijec o ponudi i potraznji. Uvodjenje dohrane automatski smanjuje proizvodnju mlijeka, ma sto tko mislio o tome. Cak i ako zanemarimo cinjenicu da nitko ovdje na forumu ne moze pouzdano (a ni nepouzdano) dijagnosticirati IGT (nedostatno zljezdano tkivo), tesko je bilo sto zakljuciti na daljinu i samo preko forumskih postova, bitno je naglasiti da IGT ima vrlo malen broj zena, a sve ostale imaju mogucnost proizvodnje dovoljne kolicine mlijeka za svoje bebe. Stvar je u tome sto nekima to ide lakse, a nekima teze, zbog tisucu i jednog razloga. 

Nitko se ne bi trebao gristi sto je odabrao drugaciji nacin prehrane svojeg djeteta, ali bilo bi fer prema drugima kad se ne bi nametale pogresne informacije kao nesto sto, u najmanju ruku, stoji kao pravilo. 

Mlijeko ne nestaje preko noci. 
Bebe ne placu samo i iskljucivo zbog toga sto nema mlijeka.
Bebe ne spavaju bolje (ili losije) ako jedu dohranu.
Gotovo svaka zena moze proizvesti dovoljno mlijeka za svoju bebu. 
Tvrdoca dojki nije pokazatelj kolicine mlijeka.
Izdajanje nije mjerilo kolicine mlijeka koju zena moze proizvesti, ili koju 'cuva' u dojkama.
Uvodjenje nadohrane adaptiranim mlijekom, ili mlijekom donora, smanjuje proizvodnju mlijeka jer se smanjila potraznja - beba koja se hrani iz bocice, casice, SNS-a ili bilo kako drugacije, ne provodi vrijeme na dojci stimulirajuci bradavicu i ne potice proizvodnju mlijeka. Na ovo se moze utjecati izdajanjem, ali uz puno truda.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Žao mi je što ti dr. mogu samo reći da je beba pothranjena bez da ulože svoje vrijeme da vide zašto je tako. Baba je dobila 100g u mj dana..znači da je ipak mlijeka bilo jer da nije beba bi još izgubila. Dr. nemaju vremena,neki čak ni znanje.


ne mogu rec da nije ulozila vrijeme,znanje nije....isla sam na "kontrolna" dojenja u ambulantu vise puta i nosila joj dnevnik dojenja (pobožno sam zapisivala L ili D, po koliko minuta itd itd)...po njoj je sve izgledalo super...kako i nece kad sam polozaje u teoriji doktorirala...i svu ovu teoriju sto pise Kaae znala na pamet...pa me zato i snervalo kad je rekla da ogranicim podoje na 20min,da ti po 40min i vise min nemaju smisla...i poslusala ju par dana,vidila da su pelene suše nego prije i vratila se na svoje...rekla je da se ne zabrinjavam sto ne kaka po 5-7dn,a to je očito bilo za zabrinut se....primjenjivala kompresije,izdajanje dok dojim....nista...

moj zaključak? slab let down,vjerojatno nešto uži kanalići,psiha ( opustenosti vise nije bilo nakon 1vog vaganja,ali odbijam vjerovat da to toliko moze utjecat na zenu da ne uspije dojit) i odlican spavac kojeg se nije dalo probudit za nocne podoje koliko bi trebalo ( svi su mislili da spava od iscrpljenosti i slabosti ali na kraju je samo ispala odlican spavac koji od svog 3ćeg mjeseca prespava po 12h u komadu i tako sve do danas,budila sam ju i za AD)....sve sam radila (mokre tetre,razodijevanje,ceskanje) osim sto je nisam samarala ili pocela trest od ocaja da se probudi...

za iduci put kupujem odmah sns set i oksitocin u spreju....valjda necu opet dobit tako dobrog spavaca, to je jedino s cim se necu moc borit....i da,naravno moja glava... :Grin:

----------


## buble

mislim 100 g u mjesec dana pa to treba biti alarm, što god netko rekao i mislio o tome!! za Boga miloga radi se o živom biću a ne o nekoj maloj stvarčici koja pod svaku cijenu treba biti na cici!!
kod nas je isto tako bilo 170 g u tri tjedna i uveli smo bočicu AD mlijeka nakon što je curka bila na očigled gladna u najmanju ruku i nije spavala 24 sata i plakala sam se taj cijeli dan jer sam ostavila moje dijete gladno ali onda sam se skulirala i počela visit na telefonu sa sos telofončićem i rodama!!
i moram ovdje reći da je i na jednom i na drugom telefonu i kod patronažne i kod pedijatrice bio jedan zaključak *BEBA NE SMIJE BITI GLADNA!!!!!* (btw nitko ne zna zašto beba plače)
...uglavnom savjet nad savjetima od roda je bio obje cice na svakom podoju pa tek onda bočica rezultat je bio da već nakon par dana smo trebali samo dvije bočice dnevno i nakon tri tjedna bočicu spremili i nakon toga do danas samo cika 
... ostali savjeti koji su vjerovatno pomogli su kompresije, topli oblozi malo prije sisanja, izdajati prvo mlijeko pa "masno" dati bebi da sisa
... da sam slušala savjete od patonažne brzo bi prestala dojiti. Njezin savjet je bio cika će biti samo za desert... aha da, to za mene nikako nije bilo prihvatljivo  :Cool: 
konačni rezultat u 2. i 3. mjesecu njenog života dobila je po 1400 g/mj  :utezi:

----------


## zasad skulirana

buble,što želiš reći,ne razumijem? da sam namjerno izgladnjivala dijete ili da nisam slušala savjete pedice,da nisam nikako reagirala...

moja nije bila naočigled gladna i ne spavala po 24h,ponašala se sasvim normalno (i to puno spavanja je eto na kraju bilo normalno jer se nastavilo i dalje) i izgledala je OK,nije imala znakove dehidracije isl jer sam ju vodila pedici svako par dana i nije panicarila jer je beba izgledala OK,ali fucking vaga nije suradjivala...a ja sam isto tako zvala SOS...

super za vas,htjela ti je prvo dojiti pa bocu,moja vidis nije...a nisam imala sto za izdajati...nije svaki slučaj isti...nije ni meni bilo prihvatljivo davati AD pa da joj cika bude za desert  :Cool: 
ali moja više nije htjela dojiti... tako da je konačni rezultat prestanak dojenja nakon 3mj...

----------


## buble

oprosti skulirana nije išlo tebi izravno ...nikoga ne prozivam!! stavila sam moj primjer ... 100 beba = 100 različitih priča 
Čak šta više mislim napravila si najbolje što si mogla... u tim danima meni se bilo najteže opustiti jer mi je stalno u glavi bilo jeli gladna?? a ti si još to sve radila pred pedicom!
smatram da je dojenje ili pak nedojenje individalna stvar ali pored toga kad i ako zapne postoji netko tko je stručan i daje prave savjete u pravom trenutku (nadam se)!
svako se za svoje dijete pobrine najbolje što zna i umije!!
ali ono što sam htjela reći je da jednostavno nemogu vjerovati da je nekome (ovdje mislim direktno na stručnjake) normalno 100 g u mjesec dana i opet forsat isključivo dojenje! 

 :neznam:  očito nemam dovoljno iskustva nadam se da ću imati još djece... naučit ću

----------


## buble

e da i mi smo koristili dudu i bočicu closer to nature... možda je i to pomoglo

----------


## gianna87

Mene zapravo rastužuju ovakve teme tipa "što mislite o ženama koje..." jer dojenje je tu samo jedna od stavki. Čula sam isto tako komentare na žene koje su rodile na carski rez, sa epiduralnom, uz potpomognutu oplodnju itd. I uvijek se tu povlači pitanje prirode koja je to tako lijepo uredila a mi tu uplićemo svoje prste.
Ne razumijem takvo razmišljanje u 21. st. jer u sve u što smo upleli svoje prste napravili smo u najboljoj namjeri, pa da se sad vratim i na dojenje i AD smo proizveli sa razlogom jer i prije žene nisu uspijevale sa dojenjem ali je zamjenska hrana bila neadekvatna za dojenče.
I gdje je ta granica gdje je prestanak dojenja opravdan?! Jer ma što god neka žena rekla uvijek ima kontra. Trebala si još ovo, još ono... I većina nas koja nije uspijela sve to zna, ali jedno je teorija druge je kad dobiješ to malo čudo za koje si odgovoran. Sve ovo što si ti Kaee navela ja sam znala, ali kad imaš problema sa dojenjem i ne možeš se izdojiti vjeruj mi da ti nije svejedno. 
Mišljenja sam da je svaka mama sinkronizirana sa svojim djetetom i da zna prepoznati kada djete plače jer je gladno, pokakano, ima grčeve....
Isto tako netko će se voditi nekim svojim instinktom, a netko će poslušati struku. Ja pripadam u drugu skupinu. Kad mi bebač nije dobivao na težini iako je on naizgled djelovao ok, odlučila sam se za nadohranu, jer sam vjerovala i još uvijek vjerujem da su neke smjernice uvedene sa razlogom, pa ako dijete treba dobivati oko 700 grama mjesečno to je nešto čega ću se držati, sve ispod toga za mene je neprihvatljivo. Ovdje je naglasak ZA MENE jer tako mi je svejedno ako je nekom ok da mu djete dobije i 100 gr.
I kao što sam već nekoliko puta pisala i to je i dalje moj stav, za mene je jedino bitno da dijete ADEKVATNO nahranim znači svojim mlijekom ili ad-om...bez da to bude "trauma" za mene i njega.
Moje nedojenje nisam doživjela kao osobni neuspjeh jer nisam htjela uspjeti u njemu pod svaku cijenu, da je išlo dojila bi, kako nije ne dojim. I to je to.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

.

----------


## zadarmamica

> Summa summarum, svaka mama se daje svom djetetu, dojila ili ne. I ono dizanje po bočicu je žrtva za dijete. I financijski je to izdatak. Pa dok naciljaš koje mu nabolje odgovara, od kojeg nema grčeve... 
> Ista je stvar s dojenjem, kad ima grčeve pa vrtiš film što si jela... a kad izađeš nekud sa sisavcem, moraš dobro promisliti gdje i kako ćeš ga podojiti, da ne slušaš razna dobacivanja. 
> Mama je mama, svaka radi za dijete ono što misli da je najbolje.


Potpisujem

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Na osobe koje doje gledam kao na zene koje su uspjele u necemu i odmah su mi zbog toga pozitivnije. Nedojilje ne gledam kao na jednu masu nego kao na pojedinke. Moja mama je isto bila nedojilja i ne osudjujem ju zbog toga. Tada zaista nije imala uvjete koje danas imamo za dojenje. A jedna druga zena iz tog doba-moja strina, koja je dvoje djece dojila 2 godine, e njoj skidam kapu i dajem joj dupli plus sto je to uspjela. Iskreno, smatram da je dojenje nesto sto bi trebalo biti kao dobar dan, cak smatram da ga se ponekad previse glorificira. Ok-dojim svoje dijete i to je to, to se podrazumijeva. Ne volim ni kad se dojilje busaju u prsa zbog toga. A o danasnjim nedojiljama nemam pak dobro misljenje, jer su odlucile/propustile uciniti ono najbolje za svoje dijete. Ako postoje dokazi da je to dobro za dijete, onda nislim da bi se to trebalo dijetetu omoguciti, bez obzira zeli li to majka ili ne.

----------


## sirius

Ma da , kako bi to djetetu trebalo omoguciti ako majka ne zeli?
Pa valjda zena nakon informiranja ima pravo odluciti , dali je to nesto sto zeli ili ne?
jer ako ne zeli , a netko ju prisiljava ( da mi je znati kako?) tada nema dobrobiti za majku, a upitne su i dobrobiti za dijete ( osim nutritivnih).

A to da su nedojilje propustile uciniti najbolje za svoje dijete...od kuda tebi znanje i informacija da je netko bilo sto propustio uciniti. I koji su upce razlozi zasto netko ne doji.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Najbolja prijateljica ne doji. Dojila je mjesec dana. Imala je mastitis za mastitisom. Namucila se uzasno i na kraju se toliko sve upalilo da je zavrsila u bolnici sa terapijom. Imam puno prijateljica koje su majke. Neke doje neke ne. Neke imaju informaciju neke nemaju. Neke traze informacije i upijaju neke ne ,a neke se uopc ne zamaraju. Ja sam bila ona koja se oboruzala sam hrpom informacija i rjesavala problem po problem kako su stizali. Zvala sam i rodin telefon dva puta i jako su mi pomogli. Cure koje ne doje uopce ne dozivljavam. Meni to nije toliko bitno i ne diram tudju intimu jer je to intima. Uzasno me smetaju propagande javnog dojenja. Ja dojim najnormalnije vani ako ne sirim cice da ih svi vide i ne radim od toga buku. Najdegutantnije su mi ogromne velike debele mame dojilje amerikanke koje se hvale svojim golim tijelima na fejsu kako doje svoju djecu. Kad vidim takvu debeleu zenu koja ima 30 tak i vise viska kila iskreno mi bude zao djeteta jer ta mama mora trpat u sebe smeca i smeca da bude tolika. Bila je jedna slika koja je kratko kruzila. Neka americka mama je legla dijete na stol u mc donaldsu i izvadila svoju ogromnu debelu cicu i hranila dijete.  To je stvarno grozno. Svi su joj govorili bravo ! Tako treba ! I podrzali je u javnom dojenju. Nije im smetalo to sto je mc donaldsu i nikom nije smetalo sto je toliko debela da ne moze drzat svoje dijete u rukama. Tako da. Za neke ljude je mozda i bolje da ne doje. Iako ramisljam o tim nekim stvarima nikako nikada ne osudjujem svakodnevne curke oko sebe sto ne doje , to je njihova osobna odluka. Ali recimo osudjujem Tanju Dragovic koja je barem mogla glumiti da doji a ne mjesec dana nkon sto je rodila zapicit se u milano sa bivsim muzem u soping bez djeteta. A dijete ostavi sa taticom. Et. Ak je mogla ona kim kardashian dojit, to jest izdajat se onda je to mogla i Tanja Dragovic.

----------


## pikula

ja isto mislim da glorificiranje dojenja čini dojenje "posebnim" a trebalo bi biti norma.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Ma da , kako bi to djetetu trebalo omoguciti ako majka ne zeli?
> Pa valjda zena nakon informiranja ima pravo odluciti , dali je to nesto sto zeli ili ne?
> jer ako ne zeli , a netko ju prisiljava ( da mi je znati kako?) tada nema dobrobiti za majku, a upitne su i dobrobiti za dijete ( osim nutritivnih).
> 
> A to da su nedojilje propustile uciniti najbolje za svoje dijete...od kuda tebi znanje i informacija da je netko bilo sto propustio uciniti. I koji su upce razlozi zasto netko ne doji.


Ne razumijem tvoje pitanje. Poanta je da bi majka trebala ciniti za svoje dijete ono sto je najbolje. Bez te logike bilo bi normalno i da majka pusi u trudnoci jer-ONA TAKO ZELI. Vjerujem da su nedojilje cesce neinformirane o dojenju i dobrobitima dojenja. Sto u danasnje vrijeme osudjujem jer svi od reda su na fejzbucima itd i imaju internet i stoga neznanje o dojenju smatram minusom i nedostatkom volje i brige. Tu u mjestu iz kojeg sam, mnoge zene su upravo neinformirane ali sve odreda imaju fejs. 
To osudjujem. Smatram dojenje kao nesto sto bi po difoltu trebala biti duznost majke, kao sto je duznost majke brinuti za dijete,njegovo zdravlje,ispravnu ga hraniti,uciti vrijednostima itd..
Ja kao mama,mogu ponekad htjeti radije gledati seriju ili cijelo dan biti na kavi,ali posto imam dijete znam da to ne mogu. Tako gledam i na dojenje. Bilo bi mi lakse da mogu spavati cijelu noc i normalno se oblaciti,ali ne mislim toliko na svoj komfort.

 Ne osudjujem zene koje ne doje zbog bolesti i slicnih razloga, ali sirijusli koliko zapravo zena doji u RH??

----------


## sirius

Mozes generalno raditi na promociji dojenja, poboljsati dostupnost informacija, omoguciti pomoc nakon poroda , educirati osoblje , ali i u idealnim uvjetima zadnji izbor je na zeni.
Ne mozes nikome uvjetovati dojenje ako ne zeli.
Sustav moze uciniti puno sa pomogne onima koje zele , ali one koje ne zele, nema se tu sto pomagati.
Mozes imati i informirani neizbor.
Jasno , vecina zena ne doji zbog nedovoljne podrske sustava i drustva. Ali ne mozes ulaziti u razloge pojedinaca .
a ti ulazis.

----------


## zadarmamica

Meni je osobno ovo jako ruzno razmisljanje od amaranthquinoia.
Nasla sam se na jednom djecjem rodendnu gdje sam doslovno bila osudena kao nemajka jer jedna mama je cula da moje dijete nije dojeno.zapravo bas nista nije znala o meni.a odmah je pocel pljuvat pred svima.
I nemam facebook a mlada sam mama. :Smile:  i ne visim po kavama.
A ta doticna nije znala jer nisam mogla doci do rici...nije znala da je moje dijete dojeno 1mj i da je bilo bolesno i da mi na pedijatriji nisu dali da dijete navlaci nego strogo dojeno svaka 3sata i to dojeno samo 15min i onda vaganje i boca.

Tako da od tada izbjegavam te teme i maknem se od takvih mama.jer osuduju a neznaju pozadinu price.
I sad sam trudna i planiram dojiti.a sto ce biti to sam bog zna.

----------


## tangerina

> Tako da od tada izbjegavam te teme i maknem se od takvih mama.jer osuduju a neznaju pozadinu price.


od takvih mama se makni, dojila nedojila, već će ti neku zamjerku naći  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

I imam dvije frendice koje doje a dica imaju 1ipo god.i ja nemam nikakvo misljenje o njima.to je njihova stvar.meni to spada pod njihovu intimu i njihov izbor.tko sam ja da to osudujem ili ne osudujem..ili bilo kako komentiram.
Isto tako one mene ne osuduju jer nisam mogla dojiti jer znaju pozadinu price.i skroz su bile iznenadene kad mi se mliko vratilo nakon 7mj jer je uslijedio novi šok...kao neki majcinski obrambeni mehanizam se ukljucio za spas djeteta ali mali nije tio ni blizu cici.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Ma mene osobno briga doji li netko ili ne. U drustvu sigurno necu osudjivati,propitkivati ili se ne druziti s nedojiljom  :Wink: 
Omg!
Pitanje je bilo sto mislite o nedojiljama.
Misljenje imam i pisem ga na forumu kao anonimna osoba. Rekla sam sto mislim i to je to.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Meni je osobno ovo jako ruzno razmisljanje od amaranthquinoia.
> Nasla sam se na jednom djecjem rodendnu gdje sam doslovno bila osudena kao nemajka jer jedna mama je cula da moje dijete nije dojeno.zapravo bas nista nije znala o meni.a odmah je pocel pljuvat pred svima.
> I nemam facebook a mlada sam mama. i ne visim po kavama.
> A ta doticna nije znala jer nisam mogla doci do rici...nije znala da je moje dijete dojeno 1mj i da je bilo bolesno i da mi na pedijatriji nisu dali da dijete navlaci nego strogo dojeno svaka 3sata i to dojeno samo 15min i onda vaganje i boca.
> 
> Tako da od tada izbjegavam te teme i maknem se od takvih mama.jer osuduju a neznaju pozadinu price.
> I sad sam trudna i planiram dojiti.a sto ce biti to sam bog zna.


Ako mislis da sam ja tip mame kao ova gore, u krivu si. Ja nisam nikada javno nikome drzala prodike ili uopce propitkivala o dojenju. Uopce me se to ne tice. Ali ako ce me ikad itko upitati za misljenje, reci cu ga i bez potrebe podilazenja. Uostalom jasno sam rekla da ne trpam sve nedojilje u isti kos i mislim da sam objasnila sto mislim vrlo jasno. Zasto si se ti nasla u skupini neinformiranih nedojilja koje mogu dojit a ne zele, ako to nisi??

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Mozes generalno raditi na promociji dojenja, poboljsati dostupnost informacija, omoguciti pomoc nakon poroda , educirati osoblje , ali i u idealnim uvjetima zadnji izbor je na zeni.
> Ne mozes nikome uvjetovati dojenje ako ne zeli.
> Sustav moze uciniti puno sa pomogne onima koje zele , ali one koje ne zele, nema se tu sto pomagati.
> Mozes imati i informirani neizbor.
> Jasno , vecina zena ne doji zbog nedovoljne podrske sustava i drustva. Ali ne mozes ulaziti u razloge pojedinaca .
> a ti ulazis.


Omg, ti si bas nabrijana! Izrekla sam svoj stav, sori sto nije u skladu s tvojim.

----------


## sirius

> Omg, ti si bas nabrijana! Izrekla sam svoj stav, sori sto nije u skladu s tvojim.


Hahaha
Vidim nisi ti jos mene citala nabrijanu. :Grin:

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Hahaha
> Vidim nisi ti jos mene citala nabrijanu.


Vjerujem da ce biti prilike!  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> Hahaha
> Vidim nisi ti jos mene citala nabrijanu.


 :Laughing:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

A napadoste ženu bezveze, mislim ovu Amaranth. Još je i navela konkretne primjere, a bez konkretnih saznanja iz vlastite okoline, ne znam šta bi čovjek uopće imao ocijenjivati.
 Tema traje već sto godina i ne da mi se čitati, nego da upitam - jeste li vi već definirale što je to "nedojilja". Tko je to zapravo? Svaka žena koja nije dojila, ili koja je malo dojila?Koliko malo?
Meni to uopće nije žena koja "nije dojila", a htjela je, nego žena koja "ne želi dojiti", a može.
Onih koje su željele, pa nije išlo, pa su malo dojile, pa problemi, pa nema podrške, pa neznanje..., to meni nije nedojilja.

Izlažem samo svoju osobnu, subjektivnu definiciju. Srela sam upravo takve nedojilje, nedoljile iz uvjerenja, a to je uvjerenje bilo bazirano na tomu - ne želim, naporno je, tlaka mi je, lakše je dati bočicu....
Imam u vrlo bliskoj rodbini baš takve mlade žene i nikakve informacije o dobrobiti tu nisu pomagale, niti sva moguća podrška muža i okoline. Ona neće jer želi ostaviti bebu baki dok je s frendicama na kavi, hoće izaći navečer vani, otići u dulji shoping, noću beba dulje spava od  bočice, nema veze ni što ima grčeve od adaptiranog, ništa nema veze. Ova pak druga koju znam jednostavno ne podnosi dojenje, čak je neko vrijeme izdajala  i davala bočicom svoje mlijeko par puta u danu (radi zdravlja djeteta ipak), ali nije podnosila da nju vuče pa je mlijeka ubrzo nestalo. Jednostavno ima žena koje ne žele dojiti, pa da su sto brošura pročitale. To su nedojilje, po meni.

Sve one koje su željele i pokušavale, ali im je iz milijun raznih razloga teško išlo, pa su dojile kratko, meni uopće nisu nedojilje. To su samo statistički nedojilje, a vi kako hoćete.  
I sad ostaje taj famozni izbor, dojiti ili ne (u slučaju kad se može) i što misliti o tome.
Ne znam što bi se sad trebalo pričati koji je bolji izbor i što imam misliti o tom izboru ako se već godinama drvi i potkrijepljeno je s nebrojeno dokaza, da je za dijete i majku najbolji i najprirodniji izbor-dojenje.
Sve ostalo je drugorazredna kategorija.  
I kao takav, svaki drugi izbor, ako nije pod prisilom i nevoljom je također - drugorazredan.

----------


## vertex

Pa moram priznat da ovo "osuđujem to" dosta ružno zvuči. Ali je vjerojatno iskreno, što je bolje nego zapakirano (meni). Međutim, onda ja iskreno mogu reći da mi je to prejaka riječ za ovaj kontekst.

----------


## Tashunica

kakve su to uopće žene,
te mame koje ne doje, pa one koje doje djecu od 2 godine,
debele žene, mame koje idu po kavama itakoto
strašno  :Nope:

----------


## Deaedi

> kakve su to uopće žene,
> te mame koje ne doje, pa one koje doje djecu od 2 godine,
> debele žene, mame koje idu po kavama itakoto
> strašno


A tek mame koje rade i ganjaju karijeru, a djecu im odgajaju bake ili još gore institucija..

Ili mame koje ne rade, i cijeli dan su s djecom, pa im uskracuju socijalizaciju sa drugom djecom...

Ili mame koje su rodile na carski, kako su se samo usudile ne potruditi se vise...

Ili mame koje su rodile vaginalno, a djeca su se mucila 12h da izadju...

Ili mame koje su rodile doma, kako su neodgovorne...

Ili mame koje su rodile u bolnici pod epiduranom, kako su komotne...

Ili mame koje daju djeci da jedu slatkise...ili one koje im ne daju, pa su ih jadna djeca zeljna....

Nastavite niz....slobodno neka se javi neka savrsena mama  :Laughing:

----------


## Tashunica

kažem ja, strahote na svakom ćošku

----------


## pikula

:Laughing:  ja ne znam kako je ljudska vrsta opstala s takvim ženama

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Pa mojom izjavom se uvrijedjene mogu naci one nedojilje koje dojile nisu jer su od pocetka odlucile ne dojiti. Dakle, nisu ni htjele. Mislim da je ovdje definicija nedojilje jako bitna (Nena-Jabuka je dobro primijetila), jer bez jasne definicije dolazi do nesporazuma. Dakle ako uzmemo da je nedojilja (sto ne znaci i nemajka,dapace, majka je majka, svoju jako volim iako me nije dojila) zena koja je odlucila da nece dojiti iz nekog svog razloga (koji nije bolest,niti bilo kakva nemogucnost dojenja) niti je to ikada pokusala, mozda mozemo bolje citati s razumijevanjem.

----------


## rahela

svatko ima svoju definiciju, a ako nije specificirano u prvom postu u kojem se postavlja pitanje, sve ostalo nije važno
odnosno, svatko od nas može reći da je njegova definicija prava
a u rječnicima nisam vidjela da ima definicija nedojilje
tako da se nemoj zapetljavati još više

tvoja definicija ne mora biti ničija druga

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Tuđi novčanik, tuđi krevet i tuđi tanjur (uključivo i dojenje) ne komentiram i ne zanima me. 
Brinem se za svoje.

----------


## cvijeta73

a jel cijeli život ostaješ nedojilja ili prestaneš biti nedojilja u nekom trenu? kad dijete navrši godinu, dvije, tri, kad krene u školu? 
 :Grin:

----------


## *mamica*

> ....slobodno neka se javi neka savrsena mama



Nisam htjela, ali kad si me već prozvala....  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> a jel cijeli život ostaješ nedojilja ili prestaneš biti nedojilja u nekom trenu? kad dijete navrši godinu, dvije, tri, kad krene u školu?


Moguce, ali onda upadnes u neku drugu kategoriju. Pa si ti misli.

----------


## Deaedi

> a jel cijeli život ostaješ nedojilja ili prestaneš biti nedojilja u nekom trenu? kad dijete navrši godinu, dvije, tri, kad krene u školu?


A kad krene u skolu onda zanemarujes dijete jer ne dolazis na informacije, pa te nazove socijalna sluzba. Nema savrsenstva u majcinstvu  :Smile:

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> svatko ima svoju definiciju, a ako nije specificirano u prvom postu u kojem se postavlja pitanje, sve ostalo nije važno
> odnosno, svatko od nas može reći da je njegova definicija prava
> a u rječnicima nisam vidjela da ima definicija nedojilje
> tako da se nemoj zapetljavati još više
> 
> tvoja definicija ne mora biti ničija druga


Ako svatko ima svoju definiciju onda ne znamo o cemu pricamo. U skupnoj raspravi mora postojati jasno definirana definicija, inace ti pricas o jabukama, a ja o kruskama. Sto se ovdje ocito i dogadja.

----------


## Peterlin

> A kad krene u skolu onda zanemarujes dijete jer ne dolazis na informacije, pa te nazove socijalna sluzba. Nema savrsenstva u majcinstvu


 :Laughing: 

Natrag na temu nedojilja - netko je pitao koliko žena u Hrvatskoj uopće doji.

Evo, ja bih to isto voljela znati, a teško mi je doći do podataka.

REkla bih, zdravoseljački, 50%. Razlozi za (ne)dojenje su razni - od objektivnih do sasvim subjektivnih, ali bez obzira na sve, čini mi se da je jako važan razlog nedojenja činjenica da još uvijek u rodilištima prečesto "otmu" bebu u prvim satima. Čak i kad nije tako, trebaš ti imati pomoć koja nije uvijek dostupna + činjenicu da generacija roditelja (prvenstveno majki) sadašnjih rodilja često nije dojena, pa nemaju podršku ni kod kuće.

----------


## cvijeta73

ja mislim da je postotak puno manji. nakon prvih 1-3 mjeseca. vjerojatno većina izađe iz rodilišta dojeći, ali onda postotak drastično pada. a tek isključivo dojenje do šest mjeseci...
i, isto ovako laički, a roda sigurno ima podatke, čini mi se da je razlog br 1 za prestanak dojenja - nemam više mlijeka.

----------


## Inesz

Iz dnevnog tiska:
Dulje od 6 mjeseci doji 19% mama
http://www.vecernji.hr/moje-zdravlje...19-mama-977172

...Ukupan broj dojene djece godinama opada te je, prema brojkama za prošlu godinu, isključivo majčinim mlijekom bilo hranjeno 71,8 posto novorođenčadi do dva mjeseca. Od tri do pet mjeseci života taj broj pada na 58 posto dojenčadi ...

----------


## bella77

> i, isto ovako laički, a roda sigurno ima podatke, čini mi se da je razlog br 1 za prestanak dojenja - nemam više mlijeka.


Iz moje okoline, to je objasnjenje koje zene najcesce nude, ali razlozi su puno cesce neinformiranost i komocija bocice.

----------


## Deaedi

> Iz moje okoline, to je objasnjenje koje zene najcesce nude, ali razlozi su puno cesce neinformiranost i *komocija bocice.*



Da mi je znati kako bocica moze biti komotnija od dojke...kad se sjetim pranja, sterilizacije, prokuhavanja vode, pa temperiranja na pravu temperaturu - ako je prehladno ostanu grudice, ako je pretoplo, onda jos rashladjivanje... a tek odlazak u malo duzu setnju sa svim tim priborom...daleko je to od komocije...

----------


## Ginger

ja sam dojila, tj. dojim i bome mi se to cini puno komotnije od bocica
al ljudi imaju razlicita shvacanja komocije, recimo ja svoje duuugo nisam mogla ostaviti nekome dulje od pol sata
al meni tako komotnije
nekome je to problem

----------


## Ginger

i jos po noci niti ne ustajem iz kreveta
samo se okrenem, uvalim sisu i spavamo dalje

----------


## Peterlin

> Da mi je znati kako bocica moze biti komotnija od dojke...kad se sjetim pranja, sterilizacije, prokuhavanja vode, pa temperiranja na pravu temperaturu - ako je prehladno ostanu grudice, ako je pretoplo, onda jos rashladjivanje... a tek odlazak u malo duzu setnju sa svim tim priborom...daleko je to od komocije...


Ali sisu ne možeš uvaliti mužu/mami/svekrvi/dadilji da obavi dojenje. Bočicu možeš.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ali sisu ne možeš uvaliti mužu/mami/svekrvi/dadilji da obavi dojenje. Bočicu možeš.



Možeš se izdojiti i ostaviti bočicu.

----------


## Peterlin

> Možeš se izdojiti i ostaviti bočicu.


Da. Istina.

ALi moraš biti uključena, kako god bilo. A ako ne dojiš, ne moraš biti.

----------


## Tashunica

ja sam i dojila i ne-dojila 
i definitivno je komotnije kme-sisa-beba
od kme-ustani se-prokuhavaj vodu-mućkaj-hladi-beba
i sve to uz glasnu zvučnu kulisu.

----------


## *mamica*

A u današnje vrijeme kada postoje električne izdajalice, može se i dojiti sa punom komocijom. Naravno da izdajanje neće u potpunosti zamijeniti dojenje, ali mene je spasila kada smo krstili dijete, kada sam išla na vježbanje, kada sam imala hitne slučajeve poput iznenadnog sprovoda, a i onda kada sam konačno poželjela izaći s prijateljicama na jednu lijepu žensku večeru. S obzirom na to da nisam mogla dojiti u javnosti (velike raskvasane cice  :Grin: ), uvijek sam imala uza sebe par desetaka ml u šetnji, čisto da ne moram trčati doma kada se dečko javi da bi jeo.

Meni je to bila jedna od najboljih investicija i puno puno mi je pomogla u dojenju i da mi prva godina sa sinom ostane u predivnom, bezbrižnom sjećanju.

----------


## vertex

Hranjenje na bočicu ima taj element posla oko bočica i pripremanja samog obroka. Dojenje ima element više-manje nezamjenjivosti mame. 
Izdojiti se može, ali teško da je (za mamu) jednaki komod da brine o izdajanju, ili da jednostavno ostavi da tata, dida, baka naprave adaptirano.

----------


## Ginger

Eh, a ja nakon pocetne prepunjenosti vise nisam mogla izdojiti
Al nisam imala elektricnu, vec obicnu rucnu izdajalicu

----------


## zadarmamica

> ja sam i dojila i ne-dojila 
> i definitivno je komotnije kme-sisa-beba
> od kme-ustani se-prokuhavaj vodu-mućkaj-hladi-beba
> i sve to uz glasnu zvučnu kulisu.


Slazem se.
Pa znalo mi se dogoditi da ponoci beba place a ja vodu prokuhavam i zaspem na stolici dok cekam.koma.i onda kazu da je to komocija.
Pa lakse je bilo odmah bebu na cicu staviti.

----------


## vertex

> ja sam i dojila i ne-dojila 
> i definitivno je komotnije kme-sisa-beba
> od kme-ustani se-prokuhavaj vodu-mućkaj-hladi-beba
> i sve to uz glasnu zvučnu kulisu.


A 
kme - sisa - beba
ili kme - diže se baka - radi bocu - mama kunja - baka hrani?

O toj vrsti komoda se govori, koji si, opet, netko ne želi ili ne može priuštiti, a netko i želi i može.

----------


## vertex

Mislim, malo me čudi da po n-ti put uopće vrtimo ovu temu. Naravno da je lakše imati dobro uspostavljeno dojenje i u polusnu hranit bebu, nego se dizat i radit bocu. Ali ne vidim zašto uzimamo za zadano da je mama jedina osoba u priči?

----------


## *mamica*

> Eh, a ja nakon pocetne prepunjenosti vise nisam mogla izdojiti
> Al nisam imala elektricnu, vec obicnu rucnu izdajalicu


Tako je meni bilo s prvim djetetom, zato sam s drugim uživala ko prase. Ne moraš brinuti je li dijete tek nedavno podojilo, je li jutro, večer, jesu li se zvijezde poklopile. Najbolja prijateljica izvuče barem 40 ml i to u relativno kratkom vremenu. Meni je ta kombinacija dojenja i povremenog izdajanja definitivno najveći komod, veći i od adaptiranog.

----------


## Tashunica

> A 
> kme - sisa - beba
> ili kme - diže se baka - radi bocu - mama kunja - baka hrani?
> 
> O toj vrsti komoda se govori, koji si, opet, netko ne želi ili ne može priuštiti, a netko i želi i može.


vjerujem da svatko govori iz svoje pozicije pa tako i ja,
gdje je između radi bocu i baka hrani bilo 300 i 600 km.
kako god, puno jednostavnije je bilo dojenje, barem meni.

----------


## Tashunica

> Mislim, malo me čudi da po n-ti put uopće vrtimo ovu temu.


ma šta te čudi, znaš da to ide tako, uvijek se nešto vrti.
ovaj forum ko da je sizif stvorio  :lool:

----------


## Ginger

> ma šta te čudi, znaš da to ide tako, uvijek se nešto vrti.
> ovaj forum ko da je sizif stvorio


a ne, sizif je stvorio ovaj silni ves sto se stalno vrti po mom stanu  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

edit: @ Tash 
Ok, možemo govorit o svojim osobnim iskustvima, ali možemo se malo i odmaknut od njih.
Zapravo, Deaedi je pitala kako bočica može biti komodnija od sise, pa sam tvoj citat iskoristila za odgovor.
Dakle, može, jer je to situacija u kojoj je najjednostavnije da drugi preuzmu bebu. 
Još neke situacije kad je komodnije davati bočicu a ne sisu je onda se dojenje teško uspostavlja, kad dobiješ mastitis, kad se budiš mokar do struka, kad te bole prepunjene dojke pa ideš negdje malo izdojiti, kad se ne možeš fino obući jer ti curi mlijeko pa ti trebaju jastučići (jedno 6 do 8 mjeseci)...mislim, ovo zadnje su bezazlene stvari, ali evo, govorimo o komodu, a to i spada u lagane teme.

Naravno sigurna sam da i hranjenje na bočicu ima svoje zamke, ali ostaje ono da se to može rasporediti na više ljudi, a kod dojenja je sve na mami.

I sad čitam Sizifa  :lool:  , u pravu si, uopće me ne čudi, to je bio stvarno glupi izbor govorne figure :D

----------


## zutaminuta

Pretpostavljam da svaka žena ima ozbiljan, opravdan razlog zašto ne doji. Stoga ne znam zašto bih imala negativno mišljenje. Nije da biramo probleme.

----------


## sillyme

Mislim da je ipak puno jednostavnije na bocicu - stetiliziranje je ionako mozda prvih par mjeseci (ako i toliko - vecina koju znam samo opere bocice u sudjerici s ostalim sudjem), a za obrok imaju unaprijed prokuhane vode, kad zatreba ubace na par sekundi u mikrovalnu, promuckaju, ubace unaprijed doziran prah, jos jednom promuckaju i gotovo u 30 sec. Nakon cega beba obicno sama drzi bocicu i jede a one imaju slobodne ruke. Ili uostalom sve to napravi netko drugi. Sva priprema se ionako radi 1x dnevno.

Za razliku od npr nemogucnosti da se maknes od bebe na dulje od 2h prvih par mjeseci, 4h drugih sest mjeseci i vise od 24h iducih jos godinu dana bez logistickog poduhvata izadajanja (koje mi uopce nije islo) pa skupljanja u sto bijednih izdajanja, hladjenja, podgrijavanja i sto cuda a na kraju beba ne zeli ni vidjet bocicu s mlijekom nego pljuje, urla i opet moram biti ja i ja i nitko drugi. 10-ak bakterijskih mastitisa, visemjesecne ragade i nipple dermatitis da ne spominjem. Nije da zalim zbog svega, dapace, ali da je bilo "komotno" - e pa nije...

----------


## zasad skulirana

kako se kome posreći,može i jedno i drugo bit prilično jednostavno...

ja sam nakupovala dovoljno boca da samo ujutro sve odjednom steriliziram..ne mogu vjerovat da se netko po noći ustaje i prokuhava,ja bi si pripremila u termosici vodu prave temperature i u bocu dozu praha na polici iznad glave...sve što je trebalo je uliti i promućkati...poluležećki....

moja dojeća kolegica se vratila na posao kad joj je beba napunila 3mj....dodje na 6h, podoji,izdoji, to se izdojeno da na boćicu nakon 3h te se onda ona vrati nakon ukupno 6h na idući podoj....već nakon mjesec dana je tako izbivala iz kuće na par sati dnevno....evo je danas (beba ima 4mj) na cjelodnevnom poslovnom putu...napunila je frižider izdojenim koje suprug i baka davaju na bočicu... 
rekla sam joj da bi stope dojenja bile 80% da svima tako glatko ide....imala je mastitis nakon prvih par dana i to je bilo to od problema....
ima električnu izdajalicu,mučila se s ručnom i rekla da ju je ova preporodila,jako brzo izdoji!

prija sa faxa zivi i radi u Belgiji,na posao (8h dnevno) se vratila po zakonu nakon 4mj, doji i dalje (mali sad ima godinu dana)...izdojeno se davalo na bočicu u vrtiću/jaslicama a izdajala se u pauzi na poslu... (radi predaleko od vrtića da bi fizički tamo otišla)
ciljano je od starta navikavala dijete na pijenje izdojenog na bočicu...

----------


## Apsu

Malo off, ali kad je skulirana vec spomenula.. Neki dan sam listala vrijeme porodiljnog po zemljama, došlo mi je da plačem kad sam vidjela da je bolovanje negdje 3 mjeseca! Pa ja sam tek nakon 3 mjeseca došla k sebi od poroda!
U stvari, mi smo jedna od rijetkih zemalja koje imamo porodiljni godinu dana, zaprepastila sam se.
Jadne žene i jadna djeca  :Sad:

----------


## zasad skulirana

oooo da,moja bi prija sa faxa rado bila zamijenila svoj porod u bolnici (soba u kojoj su bile i kada i stolcic,lopta, primalje stalno uz nju...) za HR zakon o porodiljnom dopustu...
poznanica u USA mi je ostala bez posla kad je odlučila produžiti svojih zakonskih 6 tjedana...
često ovdje čitamo u superlativima o boljim uvjetima poroda drugdje/vani, no pitam se tko bi mijenjo 12mj porodiljnog za 4mj pa sve i da dolazi uz, bubam, legalni kućni asistirani....

----------


## Kaae

Pa sve je to relativno. Ja sam 'ostala bez posla' u SAD-u kad sam, nakon rodjenja djeteta, odlucila svojih 12 zakonskih (djelomicno neplacenih) tjedana produziti na vise-manje nedefinirani i neodredjeni period. A ostala sam bez posla tako sto sam dala otkaz, a dala sam otkaz jer sam si to mogla priustiti. Ne moze svatko, uvijek ima nekoga kome to nije opcija, ali svakako su mogucnosti raznolikije nego u HR.

----------


## plavaa

Ma problem s porodiljnim u USA jest da on nije dobro zakonski reguliran i ne odnosi se na sve. Ovo sto Kaae prica da je imala 12 zakonskih tjedana ide ovako:
a) ako radis u firmi vecoj od 50 ljudi
b) ako si tamo vise od godinu dana
c) ako ima netko tko te moze zamijeniti
d) ako imas ustedenog godisnjeg i bolovanja da ti bude placeno tih 12 tjedana.

Moj je muz uzeo nekih 11 tjedana roditeljskog dopusta na taj nacin - sve mu je bilo placeno. Bilo je placeno zato sto je imao ustedenog godisnjeg/bolovanja radeci tamo preko 5 godina. Potrosio je skoro sve tijekom tog dopusta. Nemaju sve zene (ili muskarci) takve mogucnosti. Znam slucajeve da su zene radile do dana prije carskog reza, a onda se tri tjedna kasnije vracale na posao.... Meni je to katastrofa, ja tri tjedna nisam mogla grudnjak obuci.

I tu su UZASNO svi opsjednuti izdajanjem. Jel izdajas, koliko izdajas, kakvu izdajalicu imas... Mame koje su doma s djecom izdajaju pa onda ne znaju kud ce s tim mlijekom. Pokloni se uvijek nekome, sto je super, ali ta opsesija s izdajanjem je strasna. I zalihama "za svaki slucaj". Meni to nema smisla za HR uvjete (ili mene koja sam doma s djetetom u US), ali za prosjecnu americku mamu ima, na zalost.

----------


## Ginger

Mene stegne oko srca na samu pomisao da ostavim tako malu bebu  :Sad: 
Al sta ces, kad se mora, mora se
Da je grozno - grozno je, i za mamu, i za bebu

plavaa, pa ajd super da izdajaju, ja sam bas pomislila kako onda itko doji, ako moraju tako brzo natrag na posao

----------


## plavaa

Velika vecina hrani bebe formulom, to je sigurno tako. Medutim, mame koje sam ja tu upoznala su iz babywearing ili clothdiapering grupa i tu ima dosta dojilja. Moja rodica doji i dopunjuje formulom jos, malena ima 10 tjedana, a rodica radi vec mjesec dana. Meni je zao, no sretna sam da beba barem dio prehrane dobiva mm.  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Ja sam plakala ko konj kad sam isla prvi (i drugi, i treci, i jos mi se grlo stegne! dan da posao, a dijete imalo vec 17 mjeseci! Ono, ni malo ovisan samo o meni, zanima ga svijet, skoro ni ne doji vise, voli biti sa ukucanima...
Ne vidim nacin kako bi mogla otici sa 3,4 mjeseca, ili ovo akme sa par tjedana! Mislim da bi ostala doma pa makar bila gladna. 
Strasno je to  :Sad:

----------


## cvijeta73

pa nije baš tako jako strašno.
sve žene koje ja znam, po raznim zemljama, sve su ostale doma s djecom. 
evo, najnoviji primjer, živi u dubaiu, tamo je isto porodiljni nekih 45 dana. ali je ona uzela neplaćeno godinu dana i posao ju čeka. 
sestra od šogora, u švicarskoj, isto je tri godine već doma. kad god se želi vratiti, može se vratiti. cijelo to vrijeme im njena plaća uopće ne fali. 
meni je strašno jedino to što jako puno žena se ne vraća na posao.  vrtići su preskupi, ne fali im jedna plaća, i one ostaju doma iako su prije poroda radile.

----------


## Ginger

cvijeto, na stranu sve ostalo, al bome meni nije strasno sto im ne fali jedna placa
kod nas ljudi jedva prezivljavaju s dvije  :Undecided:

----------


## cleaning-lady

Pff. Zivis s dvije i jos ti starci pomazu , a koliko ih imaju u hr di samo jedna osoba radi na njih 6 ili di nitko ne radi na njih 4, 5 , 7 i vise....

----------


## bella77

Meni nije strasno sto se zene ne vracaju na posao, vise mi je strasno sto mi nemamo takav izbor. Pa zar nije ljepse baviti se nekim dobrotvornim radom 3 sata dnevno, nego biti blagajnica u konzumu 10 sati dnevno. Ne mora znaciti da ako ostanu doma da imaju isprazan zivot, naprotiv.

----------


## Bubica

nitko ne govori o ispraznom zivotu, nego o time da se zena zapravo destimulira da se vrati na posao. to nije ok
isto tako, vjerojatno je ogromna brojka zena u americi koje si ne mogu priustiti ne vratiti se na posao, samo mi ovdje poznajemo one koje to mogu

----------


## plavaa

Tocno tako. Ili ne da rade jedan posao, nego rade dva posla ili dvije smjene, mozda i treci vikendom, jer su manje placene jer su zene, jer su hispanke, jer su crnkinje.. Nemaju svi luksuz da mogu biti doma s klincima.

----------


## Kaae

Naravno da nemaju svi taj luksuz, ali dobar dio ima. Pogotovo oni  koji planiraju unaprijed. Nije Amerika tako strasna kao sto se cini nekome tko ju gleda s drugog kontinenta, stvarno. Postoji i sasvim razuman sustav raznih socijalnih pomoci preko kojih je pokriveno i zdravstveno osiguranje. Nije ni dojenje tako strasno kako se nekome cini (razlikuje se izmedju saveznih drzava): http://www.cdc.gov/breastfeeding/pdf...reportcard.pdf  Ne znam tocne statistike za Hrvatsku, ali placenih 12 mjeseci porodiljnog sigurno (nazalost) ne utjecu izuzetno pozitivno na to. Zene ipak posezu za formulom, zar ne?

Isto tako nije istina da svi Amerikanci koji rade vise od jednog posla to rade zato sto im trebaju dodatna primanja. Neki svakako da (zar nije super da imaju tu priliku, a ne da je kao u Hrvatskoj pa da ne mozes naci niti jedan jedini?), ali neki rade nekoliko raznih  jer im je to bolje/ljepse/zabavnije i svi ti poslovi naravno nisu puno radno vrijeme. 

Sto se tice rane razdvojenosti, je, strasno je. Ali opet postoji izbor pristupacan ogromnom broju obitelji i raste, cesto, proporcionalno s obrazovanoscu i opcenitim planiranjem zivota i odogovornim ponasanjem prema novcu. Ne upali uvijek svakome, ali moze se. Vrtici su, takodjer, u velikom broju slucajeva organizirani tako da se za 30 djece ne brinu jedna ili dvije tete, bebe nisu vezane za krevetice cijeli dan... svakako je drugacije. Plus sto ovdje ljudi zaposleni na puno radno vrijeme imaju jednosatnu pauzu za rucak koju onda cesto iskoriste na boravak s djecom. Zene dolaze dojiti u vrtice. Nekima otac ostaje kod kuce pa dovozi bebu na posao na podoje. Neke mogu ponijeti bebu sa sobom. Nije nimalo za pohvalu to sto je SAD jedina razvijena zemlja na svijetu bez placenog roditeljskog dopusta, ali to ne znaci da su svi zbog toga cijele dane placu. Postoje drugi mehanizmi koji kompenziraju taj propust.

I ovaj odlazak na posao i ostavljanje bebe/djeteta, i to se razlikuje od osobe do osobe... a i od okolnosti. I ja sam bila uvjerena da ce mi puci srce, da ce me dijete zaboraviti, da ce patiti i umirati bez mene.... a nije. Krenuo je u vrtic s devet i pol mjeseci i nista nije bilo ni njemu, a ni meni. Naprotiv. Ide u krasan vrtic, za njega i ostalu djecu se brine prekrasno osoblje i nitko ne pati. Nema nikakvih nasilnih odvajanja, privikavanja koja propisuju institucije, tete, ili netko treci... nista. Sve ide onako kako bi trebalo biti.

----------


## Kaae

Ovo sto cvijeta kaze je istina i ovdje - odredjen postotak roditelja se ne vraca na posao zbog cijene vrtica i ostaju kod kuce sve dok djeca ne krenu u skolu, jer je skola besplatna. Jedno dijete se jos i moze provuci, vise od jednog... puno, puno teze.

----------


## Carmina406

> cvijeto, na stranu sve ostalo, al bome meni nije strasno sto im ne fali jedna placa
> 
> 
> kod nas ljudi jedva prezivljavaju s dvije




meni to isto nimalo nije strašno. Dapače..životni san mi je da idem na posao iz zabave

----------

